# Useless Thread MDCCXXXVII: The Final Chapter



## Bones Malone

Thanks for the memories!


----------



## FinHockey

is this the end


----------



## Hansen

way too early dude


----------



## Bones Malone

Hansen said:


> way too early dude


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Like this post or you are responsible for killing an innocent doggo.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

I'm only 10 years old but I listen to this music all the time and I love Johnny Cash. All my friends listen to new bad artists like Taylor Swift or Justin Bieber, but this is real music. Like if you agree!


----------



## Hammettf2b

Soliloquy of a Dogge said:


> Like this post or you are responsible for killing an innocent doggo.



Don't tell me how to live my life.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Hammettf2b said:


> Don't tell me how to live my life.



Bruh...


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> I'm only 10 years old but I listen to this music all the time and I love Johnny Cash. All my friends listen to new bad artists like Taylor Swift or Justin Bieber, but this is real music. Like if you agree!



Off to Guantanamo with you.


----------



## Hammettf2b

Soliloquy of a Dogge said:


> Bruh...



lets ditch this crap hole and discord wtb again shall we???


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Hammettf2b said:


> lets ditch this crap hole and discord wtb again shall we???



Make HF discord great again by banning DM pls k thx


----------



## Hammettf2b

Soliloquy of a Dogge said:


> Make HF discord great again by banning DM pls k thx



I second that emotion


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Hammettf2b said:


> I second that emotion



@Hammettf2b confirmed enlightened human.

I popped onto the discord for a few seconds a couple weeks ago to kiss Oogs. With how horrible HF's new design is now though, almost have no choice but to come back...


----------



## Hammettf2b

Soliloquy of a Dogge said:


> @Hammettf2b confirmed enlightened human.
> 
> I popped onto the discord for a few seconds a couple weeks ago to kiss Oogs. With how horrible HF's new design is now though, almost have no choice but to come back...



I'll take it!!!


----------



## John Price

Mike 疲れた - Today at 4:55 PM
he's not being banned
i dont' give in to threats


----------



## Hammettf2b

lets look at the big picture here @G F O P we would be trading DM in for Woofy. Sounds like a win win for everyone


----------



## Bones Malone

Hammettf2b said:


> lets look at the big picture here @G F O P we would be trading DM in for Woofy. Sounds like a win win for everyone



retweet


----------



## Hansen

To be fair, you have to have a _very_ high IQ to understand Rick and Morty. The humor is extremely subtle, and without a solid grasp of theoretical physics most of the jokes will go over a typical viewer's head. There's also Rick's nihilistic outlook, which is deftly woven into his characterisation - his personal philosophy draws heavily from_Narodnaya Volya_literature, for instance. The fans understand this stuff; they have the intellectual capacity to truly _appreciate_ the depths of these jokes, to realize that they're not just funny- they say something deep about LIFE. As a consequence people who dislike Rick and Morty truly ARE idiots- of course they wouldn't appreciate, for instance, the humour in Rick's existencial catchphrase "Wubba Lubba Dub Dub," which itself is a cryptic reference to Turgenev's Russian epic _Fathers and Sons_ I'm smirking right now just _imagining_ one of those addlepated simpletons scratching their heads in confusion as Dan Harmon's genius unfolds itself on their television screens. What fools... how I _pity_ them. And yes by the way, I DO have a Rick and Morty tattoo. And no, you cannot see it. It's for the ladies' eyes only- And even they have to demonstrate that they're within 5 IQ points of my own (preferably lower) beforehand.


----------



## John Price

ow boys


----------



## John Price

asian korean boys dominate ow lmao there was an article on ESPN Magazine about how goo dkoreans were and how this girl used that big muscle ow girl to play OW and people accuse her of cheating. So much disrespect for girls in south korea re: gaming and ow. Good article everyone read it


----------



## John Price

https://kotaku.com/korean-woman-kicks-ass-at-overwatch-gets-accused-of-ch-1782343447

Meet Geguri. She’s 17 and very, very talented at _Overwatch_. She’s so good that after beating rivals during Nexus Cup qualifiers, other players accused her of cheating.

*Update* *- June 22 6:30am:* _More details added blow._

Check out her stats. As _PC Games N_ notes, playing as Zarya, she has a win rate of eighty percent and a KDA of 6.31. She’s new to the esports scene and one of the highest ranked Zarya players.


Korean site _Inven _reports that one thing that raised suspicion was the incredible accuracy with which she killed enemies. Check out this slowed down playback.


----------



## John Price

remember when @SoupyFIN threw a fit when i said i played games on pc, news flast more pole play games on pc than ps4 rofl get with the times oalsd man


----------



## John Price

*Mike 疲れた-Today at 5:45 PM*


dude



i need top make dinner in like 15 minutes



what else can you make in 15 minutes



i'm not going to stand at my stove for like 45 minutes making ctual food


*Hammettf2b-Today at 5:45 PM*


STOP BEING LAZY


----------



## Hammettf2b

*Hansen-Today at 2:15 PM*

mike how big is your bobblehead collection in comparison to your [REDACTED] collection?


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

The boys have spoken @G F O P ... pull the trigger


----------



## Pip

To be fair, you have to have a _very_ high IQ to understand Rick and Morty. The humor is extremely subtle, and without a solid grasp of theoretical physics most of the jokes will go over a typical viewer's head. There's also Rick's nihilistic outlook, which is deftly woven into his characterisation - his personal philosophy draws heavily from_Narodnaya Volya_literature, for instance. The fans understand this stuff; they have the intellectual capacity to truly _appreciate_ the depths of these jokes, to realize that they're not just funny- they say something deep about LIFE. As a consequence people who dislike Rick and Morty truly ARE idiots- of course they wouldn't appreciate, for instance, the humour in Rick's existencial catchphrase "Wubba Lubba Dub Dub," which itself is a cryptic reference to Turgenev's Russian epic _Fathers and Sons_ I'm smirking right now just _imagining_ one of those addlepated simpletons scratching their heads in confusion as Dan Harmon's genius unfolds itself on their television screens. What fools... how I _pity_ them. And yes by the way, I DO have a Rick and Morty tattoo. And no, you cannot see it. It's for the ladies' eyes only- And even they have to demonstrate that they're within 5 IQ points of my own (preferably lower) beforehand.


----------



## irunthepeg

discord


----------



## Hansen

I veto this motion


----------



## Pip

The "preferably lower" part kills me lol


----------



## Hansen

(the psycho agent from hell behind all this mishegaas)


----------



## Hansen

Pip said:


> The "preferably lower" part kills me lol



never actually read the entire thing tbh


----------



## Dugray

Hi


----------



## Oogie Boogie

I'm Mr. Meeseeks


----------



## John Price

overwatch


----------



## Bones Malone

Look at me!!!


----------



## John Price

Watching football


----------



## seafoam

Milk of the poppy


----------



## John Price

seafoam said:


> Milk of the poppy



how is florida


----------



## seafoam

i don't think they are as good as their ranking


----------



## John Price

not the college team the state


----------



## seafoam

florida state sucks lmao 0-2 so far


----------



## Summer Rose

ASU sucks at pass defense


----------



## John Price

Hello discorder.


----------



## Summer Rose

G F O P said:


> Hello discorder.




ehy.


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

this UT is tremendous, believe me. It's the best UT ever. 

　　　╱╲╲╲╲╲╲╲
　　╱╲╲╲╲╲╲╲╲╲
　╱╱╱╲╲╲╲╲╲╲╲╲
　╱╱╱　　▁▁　▁▁▏
　╱┃▏　　▔　▏▔　▏
　╱╰▏　　╱━╯　　▏
　　　▏　╱▁▁　╲　▏
　　　╲　　　　　　╱　
　　　　　╰▬▬▬╯


----------



## seafoam

ix, get a trump avatar


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

@seafoam hi !!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gonna watch a movie...


----------



## Bumpus

Pip said:


> To be fair, you have to have a _very_ high IQ to understand Rick and Morty. The humor is extremely subtle, and without a solid grasp of theoretical physics most of the jokes will go over a typical viewer's head. There's also Rick's nihilistic outlook, which is deftly woven into his characterisation - his personal philosophy draws heavily from_Narodnaya Volya_literature, for instance. The fans understand this stuff; they have the intellectual capacity to truly _appreciate_ the depths of these jokes, to realize that they're not just funny- they say something deep about LIFE. As a consequence people who dislike Rick and Morty truly ARE idiots- of course they wouldn't appreciate, for instance, the humour in Rick's existencial catchphrase "Wubba Lubba Dub Dub," which itself is a cryptic reference to Turgenev's Russian epic _Fathers and Sons_ I'm smirking right now just _imagining_ one of those addlepated simpletons scratching their heads in confusion as Dan Harmon's genius unfolds itself on their television screens. What fools... how I _pity_ them. And yes by the way, I DO have a Rick and Morty tattoo. And no, you cannot see it. It's for the ladies' eyes only- And even they have to demonstrate that they're within 5 IQ points of my own (preferably lower) beforehand.




Geek.


----------



## Pip

Bumpus said:


> Geek.



yes


----------



## Bob Richards

I can finally post on this forum.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bob Richards said:


> I can finally post on this forum.




Why couldn't you before??


----------



## Jan Rutta

Whaddup y'all


----------



## Jan Rutta

*Ello fam*


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Sup


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Can't sleep


----------



## SoupyFIN

irunthepeg said:


> @SoupyFIN i can’t post from work cause .mandatory.com is blocked here cause it’s filtered as “tasteless”



Maybe you'll get some work done for once.


----------



## Ceremony

I trust that somewhere I can't find there's a suggestions thread where users can post comments and suggestions about the new look, with ongoing support from admins about issues, yes?


----------



## John Price

SoupyFIN said:


> Maybe you'll get some work done for once.



Hopefully one day your firewall blocks mandatory.com


----------



## Ceremony

Soupy did you enjoy the new hazards installed for Sepang's last hurrah

I'd much prefer that to Bernie's idea a few years back of making the track wet or forcing people to take a rallycross-esque diversion a certain amount of times in a race


----------



## Ceremony

Hey wait I can tag him, can't I?

@SoupyFIN @Darren Peng @Shrimper pay attention to and agree with my above post


----------



## irunthepeg

SoupyFIN said:


> Maybe you'll get some work done for once.



FAT CHANCE soup man


----------



## Bones Malone

G F O P said:


> this UT is tremendous, believe me. It's the best UT ever.
> 
> ╱╲╲╲╲╲╲╲
> ╱╲╲╲╲╲╲╲╲╲
> ╱╱╱╲╲╲╲╲╲╲╲╲
> ╱╱╱　　▁▁　▁▁▏
> ╱┃▏　　▔　▏▔　▏
> ╱╰▏　　╱━╯　　▏
> ▏　╱▁▁　╲　▏
> ╲　　　　　　╱
> ╰▬▬▬╯



lirl


----------



## Bones Malone

Ceremony said:


> Hey wait I can tag him, can't I?
> 
> @SoupyFIN @Darren Peng @Shrimper pay attention to and agree with my above post



Fix your sig, it's monstrous


----------



## Bones Malone

SoupyFIN said:


> Maybe you'll get some work done for once.


----------



## Ceremony

Chippah said:


> Fix your sig, it's monstrous



I'm not sure how the two parts of this request are related tbqhwy.


----------



## Bones Malone

@SoupyFIN <---this is from @Finnish your Czech


----------



## Bones Malone

Ceremony said:


> I'm not sure how the two parts of this request are related tbqhwy.




Size

It takes up the whole screen


----------



## Ceremony

Chippah said:


> Size
> 
> It takes up the whole screen



Did you grass me in to Soupy?


----------



## Bones Malone

Ceremony said:


> Did you grass me in to Soupy?



ehat

I only do 2 things with grass, mow it, and something that is not hf appropriate


----------



## Bones Malone

Love you @SoupyFIN 

You're doing god's work


----------



## Deficient Mode

Hammettf2b said:


> I second that emotion






Chippah said:


> retweet




I barely post there during the day when you morons are around. Frankly I don't care about Woof. He seems to have mental breakdowns for inexplicable reasons after chatting with me for more than a few days in a row.


----------



## Bones Malone

Deficient Mode said:


> I barely post there during the day when you morons are around. Frankly I don't care about Woof. He seems to have mental breakdowns for inexplicable reasons after chatting with me for more than a few days in a row.


----------



## Bones Malone

All you do is talk down to people and bait them into stupid political arguments


----------



## Deficient Mode

"Triggered"

-The person who whined to get a poster banned from a chat for no legitimate reason


----------



## Deficient Mode

Chippah said:


> All you do is *talk down to people* and bait them into stupid political arguments




That's only the clowns like you and Hammett

No coincidence the right wing bros are mad


----------



## Bones Malone

Deficient Mode said:


> That's only the clowns like you and Hammett
> 
> No coincidence the right wing bros are mad



rofl right wing bros

you are truly clueless


----------



## Deficient Mode

Chippah said:


> rofl right wing bros
> 
> you are truly clueless




Well Hammett is a Ben Shapiro stan and you've posted right wing shit before and generally subscribe to the right wing idea that people should always shut up about politics and there's never a good place to talk about it.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Stupid right wing cucks


----------



## Bones Malone

Deficient Mode said:


> Well Hammett is a Ben Shapiro stan and you've posted right wing shit before and generally subscribe to the right wing idea that people should always shut up about politics and there's never a good place to talk about it.




Ah yes, if i agree with one facet, i must agree with them all 

I was defending welfare the other day, that change your opinion? Cuz you know, that means I've also posted left wing shit before.

And I don't know where the end of that statement comes from. Maybe you have me confused with someone else.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Everyone here is amazing


----------



## Bones Malone

Poppy said:


> Everyone here is amazing



Kiss me then


----------



## Deficient Mode

Chippah said:


> Ah yes, if i agree with one facet, i must agree with them all
> 
> I was defending welfare the other day, that change your opinion? Cuz you know, that means I've also posted left wing shit before.
> 
> And I don't know where the end of that statement comes from. Maybe you have me confused with someone else.




Meh, maybe a little.

Probably because it's a simple all-purpose chat and you react with anger every time someone talks about politics and want someone banned for doing so? You could just ignore me you know.


----------



## Bones Malone

Deficient Mode said:


> Meh, maybe a little.
> 
> Probably because it's a simple all-purpose chat and you react with anger every time someone talks about politics and want someone banned for doing so? You could just ignore me you know.




Anger, lel.

I could actually care less if you were banned. There really is no reason for you to be. I'd just rather talk to woof then watch you bait JM or Woof into arguments all day. That's all. 

Here's a fantastic place for you to talk politics btw: http://hfboards.mandatory.com/forums/political-discussion-on-topic-unmoderated.160/


----------



## Ceremony

Chippah said:


> Anger, lel.
> 
> I could actually care less if you were banned. There really is no reason for you to be. I'd just rather talk to woof then watch you bait JM or Woof into arguments all day. That's all.
> 
> Here's a fantastic place for you to talk politics btw: http://hfboards.mandatory.com/forums/political-discussion-on-topic-unmoderated.160/



So, you would care if he was banned?


----------



## Deficient Mode

Chippah said:


> Anger, lel.
> 
> I could actually care less if you were banned. There really is no reason for you to be. I'd just rather talk to woof then watch you bait JM or Woof into arguments all day. That's all.
> 
> Here's a fantastic place for you to talk politics btw: http://hfboards.mandatory.com/forums/political-discussion-on-topic-unmoderated.160/




I haven't talked to Woof in months. I wasn't aware he was even there still. If he's not posting it's because he's still mad that I dared to criticize his dad Obama for being too right wing. JM and I barely talk about politics too these days and it's usually at night if anything.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Chippah said:


> Anger, lel.
> 
> I could actually care less if you were banned. There really is no reason for you to be. I'd just rather talk to woof then watch you bait JM or Woof into arguments all day. That's all.
> 
> Here's a fantastic place for you to talk politics btw: http://hfboards.mandatory.com/forums/political-discussion-on-topic-unmoderated.160/



I'm the one baiting DM


----------



## Bones Malone

Ceremony said:


> So, you would care if he was banned?



yes, it would be unjust


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bee Sheriff said:


> I'm the one baiting DM




I was gonna say


----------



## Bones Malone

Deficient Mode said:


> I haven't talked to Woof in months. I wasn't aware he was even there still. If he's not posting it's because he's still mad that I dared to criticize his dad Obama for being too right wing. JM and I barely talk about politics too these days and it's usually at night if anything.



kiss me you fool


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Boom! Big reveal!


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Love baiting @Deficient Mode


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Hey wait I can tag him, can't I?
> 
> @SoupyFIN @Darren Peng @Shrimper pay attention to and agree with my above post




Have you seen Ukeeps new logo


----------



## John Price

Stop arguing


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Have you seen Ukeeps new logo


----------



## Ceremony

@SoupyFIN why does Deficient Mode get to keep his signature but I don't?


----------



## Bones Malone

Ceremony said:


> @SoupyFIN why does Deficient Mode get to keep his signature but I don't?



grassing


----------



## Ceremony

I wonder how long it took Soupy to turn off notifications for being mentioned.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Guys, in case you haven't seen it, a dark theme for the new site courtesy of @BlazingBlueAnt.

http://hfboards.mandatory.com/posts/136137781/


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Oogie Boogie said:


> Boom! Big reveal!



I <3 u Boogs


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Chippah said:


> Anger, lel.
> 
> I could actually care less if you were banned. There really is no reason for you to be. I'd just rather talk to woof then watch you bait JM or Woof into arguments all day. That's all.
> 
> Here's a fantastic place for you to talk politics btw: http://hfboards.mandatory.com/forums/political-discussion-on-topic-unmoderated.160/




Is DM throwing another ridiculous conniption fit?

lol took the clown off ignore to have a look. Ironic he's accusing others of having mental breakdowns when he lost his shit and embarrassed himself over certain people not having friends in certain age groups.

Tell him Woof says that he's a naive, sheltered, ignorant individual who doesn't understand how the real world works and his political knowledge encompasses little more than identity politics, purity tests and talking points that have no application in the real world. Faux progressives like him are exactly what give liberals and progressives a bad name. Can't wait until we excise people like him from the party.


----------



## John Price

Kiss and make up already f***


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

I don't kiss or make up with moody online caricatures that are detached from reality.


----------



## Hansen

Soliloquy of a Dogge said:


> I don't kiss or make up with moody online caricatures that are detached from reality.



U wanna kiss me tho?


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Hansen said:


> U wanna kiss me tho?




Very much so, yes


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Soliloquy of a Dogge said:


> I <3 u Boogs



Much love my friend <3 <3


----------



## Siamese Dream

Lmao Ceres on Mock The Week they've got a picture of Jeremy Corbyn looking at his phone and someone said "has he realised he's broken Tinder because he always swipes left" (probably wrongly assuming you know how Tinder works)


----------



## Ceremony

There was a new to Dave Mock the Week on the other day and it was horrible


----------



## Bones Malone

Soliloquy of a Dogge said:


> I don't kiss or make up with moody online caricatures that are detached from reality.



I miss you


----------



## Deficient Mode

Soliloquy of a Dogge said:


> Is DM throwing another ridiculous conniption fit?
> 
> lol took the clown off ignore to have a look. Ironic he's accusing others of having mental breakdowns when he lost his **** and embarrassed himself over certain people not having friends in certain age groups.
> 
> Tell him Woof says that he's a naive, sheltered, ignorant individual who doesn't understand how the real world works and his political knowledge encompasses little more than identity politics, purity tests and talking points that have no application in the real world. Faux progressives like him are exactly what give liberals and progressives a bad name. Can't wait until we excise people like him from the party.




Oh dear

I'm not in your party. Nor am I a liberal or even a progressive strictly speaking. 

I honestly forgot all about you. I didn't realize you were still mad. It figures though.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Deficient Mode said:


> Oh dear
> 
> I'm not in your party. Nor am I a liberal or even a progressive strictly speaking.
> 
> I honestly forgot all about you. I didn't realize you were still mad. It figures though.




Mad? Nah. Between travelling to Africa, spending a month in the hospital and getting married, haven't found the time to be mad.

Bothered by the unnecessary ad hominem mental health attack when the issue is already unfairly and unhelpfully stigmatized enough? You betcha.

Happy to hear you've forgotten about a random internet stranger you don't know at all I guess? Not sure what response you want to elicit. Label yourself whatever you want, it doesn't change the encompassing point. Cheers.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth




----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony Palmer locks up and wallops into Verstappen in practice and Mark Webber be like "Max was clumsy"


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony Palmer locks up and wallops into Verstappen in practice and Mark Webber be like "Max was clumsy"



I did wonder how Verstappen was at fault when Palmer seemed to be going much straighter than you would want for a hairpin


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Think I'm catching a cold


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Is the word shit censored again??


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Yep it is.


----------



## FinHockey

how do I change my signature


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I've never had a signature in all the years I've been here.

Hmm.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

UT seems more alive again finally...


----------



## Deficient Mode

Soliloquy of a Dogge said:


> Mad? Nah. Between travelling to Africa, spending a month in the hospital and getting married, haven't found the time to be mad.
> 
> Bothered by the unnecessary ad hominem mental health attack when the issue is already unfairly and unhelpfully stigmatized enough? You betcha.
> 
> Happy to hear you've forgotten about a random internet stranger you don't know at all I guess? Not sure what response you want to elicit. Label yourself whatever you want, it doesn't change the encompassing point. Cheers.




Not mad but you started a random campaign out of the blue to get me banned from a chat you have been too busy to post in anyway.

It's not an ad hominem if you're supposedly boycotting the chat because you hate my mere presence even though I blocked you there anyway, and aren't there to argue, much less get into an argument with me when I won't respond.

Did you know Oogie is a socialist now. Do you also hate him.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

this is not the politics board


----------



## Kyle93

UT is a poppin


----------



## FinHockey

Deficient Mode said:


> Not mad but you started a random campaign out of the blue to get me banned from a chat you have been too busy to post in anyway.
> 
> It's not an ad hominem if you're supposedly boycotting the chat because you hate my mere presence even though I blocked you there anyway, and aren't there to argue, much less get into an argument with me when I won't respond.
> 
> Did you know Oogie is a socialist now. Do you also hate him.



calm down


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> UT seems more alive again finally...



Why should it be poppin?


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Deficient Mode said:


> Not mad but you started a random campaign out of the blue to get me banned from a chat you have been too busy to post in anyway.
> 
> It's not an ad hominem if you're supposedly boycotting the chat because you hate my mere presence even though I blocked you there anyway, and aren't there to argue, much less get into an argument with me when I won't respond.
> 
> Did you know Oogie is a socialist now. Do you also hate him.



Heh. I didn't start any "campaign" to have you banned. It was a throwaway comment - I really couldn't care less where or where you do not post. You being somewhere isn't going to dissuade me from enjoying it unless it's Hamsterdam.

Again, it boils down to a simple fact. I would love to put everything else on the back-burner and spend time posting on the HF Discord but it's not just feasible at the moment and has nothing to do with you.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Poppy said:


> this is not the politics board



Who are you?


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Soliloquy of a Dogge said:


> Who are you?



I'm Poppy.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Poppy said:


> I'm Poppy.



Well that clears things up.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Soliloquy of a Dogge said:


> Well that clears things up.



Yes it does.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Poppy said:


> Yes it does.



I've figured it out. Hello Zaide.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Soliloquy of a Dogge said:


> I've figured it out. Hello Zaide.



Nope.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Poppy said:


> Nope.



Impossible. I'm intimately familiar with your posting habits.


----------



## Deficient Mode

FinHockey said:


> calm down




Pardon?


----------



## FinHockey

Deficient Mode said:


> Pardon?



calm down


----------



## Deficient Mode

FinHockey said:


> calm down




What makes you think I'm not calm


----------



## FinHockey

Deficient Mode said:


> What makes you think I'm not calm



that video of you playing with the wiener and balls


----------



## Deficient Mode

FinHockey said:


> that video of you playing with the wiener and balls




Just letting some stress out.


----------



## Kyle93

wiener and chicken balls. The breakfast of champions


----------



## John Price

Lirl nice avatar


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Having roast for dinner tonight


----------



## Club

Mental health is something people shouldn't talk down about

I love you all btw.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Having homemade nachos for dinner tonight


----------



## ottawa

Ottawa, checking in


----------



## Siamese Dream

ottawa said:


> Ottawa, checking in




Check out.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I'm hungry


----------



## Kyle93

Good morning LNGE


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## EchoesoftheEighties

Hey


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Toronto Blue Jays said:


> Mental health is something people shouldn't talk down about
> 
> I love you all btw.



I don't love you but I love your message.


----------



## HanSolo

EchoesoftheEighties said:


> Hey



Whoa.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

EchoesoftheEighties said:


> Hey



Popped your like cherry my DL boi


----------



## John Price

discord


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

G F O P said:


> discord



don't tell me what to do


----------



## John Price

dischord


----------



## HanSolo

Don't tell him what to do.


----------



## EchoesoftheEighties

Who's Han Solo is that Duckjet?


----------



## EchoesoftheEighties

Soliloquy of a Dogge said:


> Popped your like cherry my DL boi



Ily

Are you in YEG? Glad you survived the attack


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

EchoesoftheEighties said:


> Ily
> 
> Are you in YEG? Glad you survived the attack




I've been in Eggo for a while now 

Couldn't believe it when I saw that on the news down here though


----------



## John Price

dis.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

cord


----------



## John Price

Bron


----------



## John Price

@Poppy 

Rooftops, dirty thoughts, all I got is twenty bucks
Nights so breezy make it look easy
Local cuts, pizza crust, leave a message on the bus
Full moon howling, let's go prowling
Spend some time burn the money
That we don't 'posed too, shit we got into
I'm no good, not tryna be
Yeah we got issues, take a flag with you
Dressed up, messed up put on a show
Show the whole damn world's gonna know
That we were here
Running round, blackin' out
Young bloods burning it down
That we were here (yeah, yeah, yeah)
Setting flames, taking names, just cause we own the town
We gonna write it
Solid as gold
We're gonna make it
So they gonna know
That we were here (yeah, yeah, yeah)
Yeah we were here (yeah, yeah, yeah)
We were here


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

no more dumb daveed ut's yeah this is the last one


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

The UT will never die


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Didn't have nachos today after all but will have them tomorrow


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning all.


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> The UT will never die




You dunce it's already dead 

Not my fault you're old fashioned and still want to post here instead of an unfiltered chat where you can pretty much say anything you want


----------



## John Price

"UT will never die" 

Daveed UT lasts over 2 months , by FAR the worst for any modern UT before UT's 1/2/3


----------



## PansCyans

Discord


----------



## John Price

discord


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## Hammettf2b

something something Discord something something


----------



## John Price

Man boys this restaurant at the mall offered 9 dollars for all you can eat just fill up a large box of Asian food this is nuts


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

This is most likely my final post on any part of the boards that has to do with hockey, at least for a long time. This league has managed to ruin my love of the sport, a love that goes back to when I was an eight year old kid. It isn't just the officiating, with the wild inconsistencies that really make me question what the company line is that these guys in stripes are toeing. It's the way they disregard fans every time a new CBA is needed. It's the way they disregard dangerous plays that could lead to permanent injury as long as it was a star player doing the deed. It's the way the current crop of executives making decisions just seem to take it for granted that they can basically act however they want and fans will continue to dish out money. And they are pretty much right, but enough is enough for this long-time fan. It doesn't help that the average hockey discussion on this forum (not the Preds section, but the forum as a while) is on a similar intellectual plane as a kindergarten argument about whose dad can beat up who. I'm ashamed to say I found reasons to overlook all of that for all of these years, but no more. 

The waived off goal last night wasn't necessarily the final straw since, win or lose, I had already basically decided that I was done, but it was at that moment I decided I didn't even care if there was a game 7. I didn't even watch the rest of the game after that I was so disgusted. People can go ahead and say I'm not a real fan if they want, and they wouldn't be wrong. As of that moment I stopped being a real fan entirely. I don't know what it was but I could just feel any passion I had for it leave my body. It was the final nail in the coffin that holds the corpse of my NHL fandom. I was a real fan for nineteen years, going through the thick and the thin with this team, but it's time to call it a show and hang it up. I've got more important things to do.

I was asked last night by a friend of mine who was barely even a casual fan until a month or so ago, as she tried to ignore every reason I was giving her for being done with it so that she could make some futile plea for me to stick it out, what happens if they win next year? It's a good question. If they win next year I'll be happy for them. I'll be happy for you all who are able to put more behind themselves than I am capable of putting behind me. I really do appreciate all of the hockey talk I've been able to have with a lot of you, going back over ten years now. 

But I've put in my dues and I feel like I have the right to walk away whenever I please. That's right now. Enjoy your summer everyone, and good luck next year.


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## John Price

@Satan who the f*** do you think you are putting my f***ing snaps on pending f***er f***ing unblock me this second I have important information to send you f***


----------



## John Price

@dog


----------



## John Price

Mike 疲れた - Today at 5:52 PM
@Satyan why did you block me from snapchat
getting blown out 6-0 on fifa fml f*** you all
finna kick 
Hammettf2b - Today at 5:55 PM
@Mike 疲れた you should just quit video games altogether. You seem to suck major donkey balls at every game you play. Some Asian you are.
Oogie Boogie - Today at 5:56 PM
He blocked a couple of people I think
He removed me as well a while back
Wonder if he's the type of guy who deserts all of his male friends whenever he gets a girlfriend
I know a guy like that
Hope not 
Hammettf2b - Today at 5:58 PM
we all know a guy like that
Mike 疲れた - Today at 5:58 PM
mother f***er
Hammettf2b - Today at 5:59 PM
might as well return the game mike
Mike 疲れた - Today at 5:59 PM
shut up
first game 6-0 blowout
second game 6-0 blowout
mother f***er
Hammettf2b - Today at 5:59 PM
lmao
Mike 疲れた - Today at 5:59 PM
finna cap a fool
pissed the f*** off
online play is for f***ing nerds
pathetic people with no life
Mike 疲れた - Today at 6:00 PM
f*** off
Hammettf2b - Today at 6:00 PM
you were playing online?
Mike 疲れた - Today at 6:00 PM
yes
again online nerds have no life
NEW MESSAGES
Hammettf2b - Today at 6:00 PM
no wonder you got ur ass beat. you need to learn how to play first
play against the cpu first


----------



## John Price

f***ing nberds


----------



## John Price

If you are pathetic enough to spend your entire time online playing people and beating their ass and taking pleasure from it you really f***ing need something better to do with your f***ing life mother f***er


----------



## John Price

@Mantis


----------



## John Price

Rooftops, dirty thoughts
All I got is twenty bucks
Nights so breezy
Make it look easy
Local cuts, pizza crust
Leave a message on the bus
Full moon howling
Let's go prowling
Spend some time, burn the money
That we don't 'posed too, shit we got into
I'm no good, not tryna be
Yeah, we got issues
Take a flag with you

Dressed up, messed up
Put on a show
So the whole damn world's gonna know...

That we were here (yeah, yeah, yeah)
Running 'round, pack of hounds
Young bloods burning it down
That we were here (yeah, yeah, yeah)
Setting flames, taking names, just 'cause we own the town
We gonna write it solid as gold
We're gonna make it, so they gonna know
That we were here (yeah, yeah, yeah)
Yeah, we were here (yeah, yeah, yeah)
We were here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Shut up Mike


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Shut up Mike




this thread is dead without me


----------



## John Price

I would rather have these posts than you making the same old "Hungry." "Tired." "Can't sleep." posts. You could literally make those posts in discord and people would actually care.


----------



## John Price

Why do the Penguins support a sociopath in the White House?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Had homemade nachos for dinner!!!


----------



## John Price

Washington 10
Kansas City 0

2nd


----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

'Murica


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Poopin'


----------



## John Price




----------



## Guerzy

I can't believe that next month, God willing, I will be decorating for Christmas!


----------



## John Price

Now playing *FIFA 18*


----------



## John Price

Do you know what happens when you mix whites and coloureds?

It ruins your wash?


----------



## John Price

Look, Alfie, Preet's lost his job, it turns out my gym doesn't employ anyone with a criminal record.

Neither do schools!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Do you know what happens when you mix whites and coloureds?
> 
> It ruins your wash?


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

The problem with conservatives like Ted Cruz and Donald J Trump is that despite all these incidents (which are RISING at an alarming rate, mind you), is that they will claim that these are just "people that got through the cracks". They will claim that people have an inalienable right to own machine guns, assault rifles, and the like. I mean if it were up to me you wouldn't even be able to buy a f***ing pistol, but that's me. 

It's not only an issue of these people getting through the cracks. There are just some guns that people shouldn't be allowed to buy. And every few months we have to go through this whole thoughts and prayers thing. When is enough enough? When will Congress and the government take action to put an end to weapons sales? It's not infringing on anyone's second amendment rights. You don't have the right to a big ass gun or an assault rifle. Why would any civilian even need anything like that? I've seen enough. I demand action to stop this onset of violence in this country.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just ordered Centre Ice again


----------



## John Price

Every man want a man cave, look like this
















You seriously gonna tell me you gonna sit in your basement and watch TV in a bland ass room like this






NO YOU DECORATE THAT MOTHA f***A


----------



## Hammettf2b

G F O P said:


> Every man want a man cave, look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously gonna tell me you gonna sit in your basement and watch TV in a bland ass room like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO YOU DECORATE THAT MOTHA ****A



@G F O P your'e one to talk. Your lazy ass never took off the plastic on ur furniture. Didn't even move them in position to be sat on. Then eventually you returned them because you were too lazy to do anything with it.


----------



## John Price

This is most likely my final post on any part of the boards that has to do with hockey, at least for a long time. This league has managed to ruin my love of the sport, a love that goes back to when I was an eight year old kid. It isn't just the officiating, with the wild inconsistencies that really make me question what the company line is that these guys in stripes are toeing. It's the way they disregard fans every time a new CBA is needed. It's the way they disregard dangerous plays that could lead to permanent injury as long as it was a star player doing the deed. It's the way the current crop of executives making decisions just seem to take it for granted that they can basically act however they want and fans will continue to dish out money. And they are pretty much right, but enough is enough for this long-time fan. It doesn't help that the average hockey discussion on this forum (not the Preds section, but the forum as a while) is on a similar intellectual plane as a kindergarten argument about whose dad can beat up who. I'm ashamed to say I found reasons to overlook all of that for all of these years, but no more. 

The waived off goal last night wasn't necessarily the final straw since, win or lose, I had already basically decided that I was done, but it was at that moment I decided I didn't even care if there was a game 7. I didn't even watch the rest of the game after that I was so disgusted. People can go ahead and say I'm not a real fan if they want, and they wouldn't be wrong. As of that moment I stopped being a real fan entirely. I don't know what it was but I could just feel any passion I had for it leave my body. It was the final nail in the coffin that holds the corpse of my NHL fandom. I was a real fan for nineteen years, going through the thick and the thin with this team, but it's time to call it a show and hang it up. I've got more important things to do.

I was asked last night by a friend of mine who was barely even a casual fan until a month or so ago, as she tried to ignore every reason I was giving her for being done with it so that she could make some futile plea for me to stick it out, what happens if they win next year? It's a good question. If they win next year I'll be happy for them. I'll be happy for you all who are able to put more behind themselves than I am capable of putting behind me. I really do appreciate all of the hockey talk I've been able to have with a lot of you, going back over ten years now. 

But I've put in my dues and I feel like I have the right to walk away whenever I please. That's right now. Enjoy your summer everyone, and good luck next year.


----------



## LarryFisherman

G F O P said:


> This is most likely my final post on any part of the boards that has to do with hockey, at least for a long time. This league has managed to ruin my love of the sport, a love that goes back to when I was an eight year old kid. It isn't just the officiating, with the wild inconsistencies that really make me question what the company line is that these guys in stripes are toeing. It's the way they disregard fans every time a new CBA is needed. It's the way they disregard dangerous plays that could lead to permanent injury as long as it was a star player doing the deed. It's the way the current crop of executives making decisions just seem to take it for granted that they can basically act however they want and fans will continue to dish out money. And they are pretty much right, but enough is enough for this long-time fan. It doesn't help that the average hockey discussion on this forum (not the Preds section, but the forum as a while) is on a similar intellectual plane as a kindergarten argument about whose dad can beat up who. I'm ashamed to say I found reasons to overlook all of that for all of these years, but no more.
> 
> The waived off goal last night wasn't necessarily the final straw since, win or lose, I had already basically decided that I was done, but it was at that moment I decided I didn't even care if there was a game 7. I didn't even watch the rest of the game after that I was so disgusted. People can go ahead and say I'm not a real fan if they want, and they wouldn't be wrong. As of that moment I stopped being a real fan entirely. I don't know what it was but I could just feel any passion I had for it leave my body. It was the final nail in the coffin that holds the corpse of my NHL fandom. I was a real fan for nineteen years, going through the thick and the thin with this team, but it's time to call it a show and hang it up. I've got more important things to do.
> 
> I was asked last night by a friend of mine who was barely even a casual fan until a month or so ago, as she tried to ignore every reason I was giving her for being done with it so that she could make some futile plea for me to stick it out, what happens if they win next year? It's a good question. If they win next year I'll be happy for them. I'll be happy for you all who are able to put more behind themselves than I am capable of putting behind me. I really do appreciate all of the hockey talk I've been able to have with a lot of you, going back over ten years now.
> 
> But I've put in my dues and I feel like I have the right to walk away whenever I please. That's right now. Enjoy your summer everyone, and good luck next year.




I love that you're still reviving meme culture from 10 years ago as if it brought any value to the table in 2017


----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Got another horror blu-ray in the mail from the UK yesterday.


----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Woke up sick with a fever


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## beowulf

G F O P said:


> The problem with conservatives like Ted Cruz and Donald J Trump is that despite all these incidents (which are RISING at an alarming rate, mind you), is that they will claim that these are just "people that got through the cracks". They will claim that people have an inalienable right to own machine guns, assault rifles, and the like. I mean if it were up to me you wouldn't even be able to buy a ****ing pistol, but that's me.
> 
> It's not only an issue of these people getting through the cracks. There are just some guns that people shouldn't be allowed to buy. And every few months we have to go through this whole thoughts and prayers thing. When is enough enough? When will Congress and the government take action to put an end to weapons sales? It's not infringing on anyone's second amendment rights. You don't have the right to a big ass gun or an assault rifle. Why would any civilian even need anything like that? I've seen enough. I demand action to stop this onset of violence in this country.



Politics Forum head over.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

No politics in ze LNG...


----------



## John Price

beowulf said:


> Politics Forum head over.


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## Ceremony

Getting to enjoy Shrimper-level analysis from Barry Melrose in my first experience of NHL On the Fly on FreeSports: Where were Pittsburgh? They weren't anything before they finished last and got Crosby.


----------



## beowulf

Who is this woman that Ix keeps posting gifs of?


----------



## RayP

beowulf said:


> Who is this woman that Ix keeps posting gifs of?




Doesn't matter, you're too old for her.


----------



## beowulf

RayFIN said:


> Doesn't matter, you're too old for her.



So are you lol

I just have no clue who she is and figured if I knew it might make me understand the crazy that is Ix.


----------



## RayP

beowulf said:


> So are you lol
> 
> I just have no clue who she is and figured if I knew it might make me understand the crazy that is Ix.




She's what, mid 20s? I'm 30 on the dot. You're like 60.


----------



## beowulf

RayFIN said:


> She's what, mid 20s? I'm 30 on the dot. You're like 60.



Dude 60 is the new 30.


----------



## RayP

beowulf said:


> Dude 60 is the new 30.




She could be your daughter old man!


----------



## Bones Malone

k


----------



## Hammettf2b

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> No politics in ze LNG...



K


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Hammettf2b said:


> K


----------



## Dugray

K


----------



## RayP

Chippah said:


> k






Hammettf2b said:


> K






Dugray said:


> K


----------



## John Price

I THINK THEY REMOVED ALL CAPS FILTER TOO


----------



## John Price

AWWWW f*** YEAHHHH


----------



## John Price

beowulf said:


> Who is this woman that Ix keeps posting gifs of?




NONE OF YOUR f***ING BUSINESS


----------



## John Price

FROM THIS DAY FORTH I SHALL ONLY POST ON HFBOARDS IN CAPITAL LETTERS


----------



## RayP

Shut the f*** up you twat.


----------



## John Price

RayFIN said:


> Shut the **** up you ****.




Utah has 2.33 million non-Hispanic whites, making up 81.6 percent of the population. The next largest group is Latinos, with 13.8 percent of the population. Asians account for 3.1 percent of the Utah population; American Indians, 2.2 percent; *blacks, 1.8 percen*t; and Pacific Islanders, 1.4 percent.

The real reason Ray moved to SLC...


----------



## John Price




----------



## beowulf

RayFIN said:


> She could be your daughter old man!





LOL heck my last gf was younger than you it would seem if you are truly 30.


----------



## RayP

beowulf said:


> LOL heck my last gf was younger than you it would seem if you are truly 30.




30 until next march. 


Long time no talk, how you been?


----------



## beowulf

RayFIN said:


> 30 until next march.
> 
> 
> Long time no talk, how you been?




So bloody busy with work...sometimes I think I want to leave but then I realize I like the work and the unit I work on. You still married and doing the trainer gig or moved on to something new?


----------



## John Price

beowulf said:


> So bloody busy with work...sometimes I think I want to leave but then I realize I like the work and the unit I work on. You still married and doing the trainer gig or moved on to something new?


----------



## RayP

beowulf said:


> So bloody busy with work...sometimes I think I want to leave but then I realize I like the work and the unit I work on. You still married and doing the trainer gig or moved on to something new?




Still married. Still training, well not at the moment but that’s still my career. Moving to Salt Lake City in a few weeks. Took a few weeks to travel a bit and see some family and friends before we move really far away from everyone we know.


----------



## beowulf

RayFIN said:


> Still married. Still training, well not at the moment but that’s still my career. Moving to Salt Lake City in a few weeks. Took a few weeks to travel a bit and see some family and friends before we move really far away from everyone we know.




Becoming a Mormon and adding a few wives?


----------



## RayP

beowulf said:


> Becoming a Mormon and adding a few wives?




One can only hope!


----------



## Hammettf2b

beowulf said:


> Becoming a Mormon and adding a few wives?



Will also have to get used to drinking crap beer as well


----------



## beowulf

Hammettf2b said:


> Will also have to get used to drinking crap beer as well



At least he will know that nurses will have his back from preventing law enforcement from taking his blood while unconscious.


----------



## RayP

Hammettf2b said:


> Will also have to get used to drinking crap beer as well




Care to share your tips on how to do it successfully?


----------



## Janks

RayFIN said:


> Care to share your tips on how to do it successfully?



Chug, don't sip.


----------



## Help




----------



## John Price

For all hockey chat

go here


----------



## izzy

i love hockey


----------



## John Price

berglund said:


> i love hockey




Then maybe you should join the chat


----------



## izzy

chat is for nerds


----------



## RandomGuy79

What is this


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Lost like $25K vCash (or whatever it's called now)

Stupid Blues......


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

Murray stopped 29 shots but Pittsburgh struggled at times defensively, giving the Blues wide swaths of open ice to take aim at Murray.


----------



## John Price

The Penguins were able to keep the roster nearly intact following their 2016 title. This time around they'll be forced to go without Marc-Andre Fleury, Matt Cullen, Chris Kunitz, Nick Bonino and Trevor Daley, all of whom moved on over the summer. Finding out how the new pieces fit together will take time. The proof came during three uneven periods against the Blues, who wasted little time putting a damper on things.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Feeling a bit better today


----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gonna order in some soup


----------



## John Price

It's hilarious how ignorant people are who haven't bothered to discord. Because if they had bothered to enter the discord for ONE SECOND they'd know I live in an empty house with a bunch of empty rooms


----------



## John Price

Mike 疲れた - Today at 11:27 AM
f*** growing up
REDACTED - Today at 11:27 AM
grew up my ass
REDACTED2 - Today at 11:27 AM
lol, a few of us grew up
i got married


----------



## Deficient Mode

I like the peace
In the backseat


----------



## Hammettf2b

Deficient Mode said:


> I like the peace
> In the backseat



TMI


----------



## John Price

@ChickenBurrito hello


----------



## John Price

Did @Shrimper get FIFA or is he too poor to buy it.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> It's hilarious how ignorant people are who haven't bothered to discord. Because if they had bothered to enter the discord for ONE SECOND they'd know I live in an empty house with a bunch of empty rooms


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


>




Ix IRL


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Ix IRL




I sleep in a bed with my wife dude.


----------



## Oogie Boogie

honk honk


----------



## John Price




----------



## Oogie Boogie




----------



## Finnish your Czech

Everyone please like my posts, thanks.


----------



## Shrimper

G F O P said:


> Did @Shrimper get FIFA or is he too poor to buy it.




You're poorer than me.

And yes, I did buy it.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Stomach is very upset


----------



## John Price

Teddy Atlas trained as an amateur boxer with Hall of Fame trainer Cus D'Amato. He had some amateur fights but had to turn to work as a trainer due to a back injury. Atlas was an assistant to D'Amato, although his role in the Catskill Boxing Club was short-lived. His duties included assisting in the training of D'Amato's teenage protégé Mike Tyson. However, Atlas left the camp in 1982 following an altercation with the 15-year-old Tyson after Tyson had been sexually inappropriate with a 11-year-old female relative of Atlas' (Tyson said he had grabbed the girl's buttocks). *Atlas put a .38 caliber handgun to Tyson's ear and told him to never touch his family again, or he would kill him if he did.[2] *


----------



## Hammettf2b

G F O P said:


> Did @Shrimper get FIFA or is he too poor to buy it.



PES is better


----------



## Bones Malone

G F O P said:


>






Oogie Boogie said:


>


----------



## John Price

The modern concept of beer style is largely based on the work of writer Michael Jackson in his 1977 book _The World Guide To Beer_ in which he categorised beers from around the world into style groups according to local customs and names.[1]


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Niemi


----------



## John Price

Wonder if @Shrimper gathered up the money to afford fifa yet


----------



## John Price

I got pennies for my thoughts, now I'm rich
See the twenties spinnin' lookin' mean on the six
Racial Slurs wearin' flags ‘cause the colors match they clothes
They get caught in the wrong hood
And filled up with holes, motherf***er


----------



## Shrimper

G F O P said:


> Wonder if @Shrimper gathered up the money to afford fifa yet




You're a weird one. Already told you I have it.

Want me to whoop your ass at it again?

Also, why are you up so god damn early? Go back to your cardboard box.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Shrimper said:


> You're a weird one. Already told you I have it.
> 
> Want me to whoop your ass at it again?
> 
> *Also, why are you up so god damn early? Go back to your cardboard box.*


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gonna go have some chicken noodle soup


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Watching classic Simpsons episodes....


----------



## John Price




----------



## RayP

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Niemi




You spelled Murray wrong.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

RayFIN said:


> You spelled Murray wrong.




True.


----------



## PanthersPens62

G F O P said:


>




I knew you'd chime in on this one!


----------



## Shrimper

Defence left the goalie out to dry


----------



## John Price

I used Shazam to discover Hold Up by Marion Band$ Feat. Nipsey Hustle. https://shz.am/t97801357


----------



## John Price

I used Shazam to discover Smokin' And Ridin' by BJ The Chicago Kid Feat. Freddie Gibbs & Problem. https://shz.am/t97801356


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan




----------



## Cody Webster

@G F O P big match tonight. Doing anything for it?


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


>



Lamar Davis


----------



## John Price

He has betrayed everyone he's ever known. He's got you involved with the federal government, and he's messed up several business ventures of mine. He has got to go. And you know what? I'd like to say this isn't personal, but it is personal.Weston ordering Franklin to kill Michael.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

It's all about that Deathwish ending (option C)


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> It's all about that Deathwish ending (option C)



Beat it today using ending c


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Beat it today using ending c




Good job.


----------



## John Price

"_Merryweather Security Consulting? Private army of the New World Order? The folks waging outsourced shadow wars in twenty countries around the globe, and recently cleared to operate on US soil?_"
―Trevor Philips asking Floyd Hebert about Merryweather.


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## Shrimper

95k. How quaint.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I wonder if I'll hit 100K


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> I wonder if I'll hit 100K



Tracey calls Michael and say that she is being followed by a creepy stalker, who she met on the internet. Michael goes to the Vinewood Plaza to meet Tracey, then they both need to go to several locations looking for the stalker, who is driving a purple Tornado. After the stalker is found, the player can choose to kill him or spare him. If he is spared, Tracey will be happy that Michael didn't kill her "fan" and ask her father if she can bleet about this on the internet, Michael will say no, arguing that this put Tracey in this situation to begin with. If he is killed, Tracey will be unhappy and Michael will say that she needs to grow up and take care of herself. After this, Michael takes Tracey back home.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Tracey calls Michael and say that she is being followed by a creepy stalker, who she met on the internet. Michael goes to the Vinewood Plaza to meet Tracey, then they both need to go to several locations looking for the stalker, who is driving a purple Tornado. After the stalker is found, the player can choose to kill him or spare him. If he is spared, Tracey will be happy that Michael didn't kill her "fan" and ask her father if she can bleet about this on the internet, Michael will say no, arguing that this put Tracey in this situation to begin with. If he is killed, Tracey will be unhappy and Michael will say that she needs to grow up and take care of herself. After this, Michael takes Tracey back home.




I always killed the stalker.


----------



## Shrimper

Holiday booked to Toronto/Ottawa in late Jan/early Feb.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Shrimper said:


> Holiday booked to Toronto/Ottawa in late Jan/early Feb.




For what?


----------



## Help

Lneg


----------



## RayP

Shrimper said:


> Holiday booked to Toronto/Ottawa in late Jan/early Feb.




Ottawa 


That’s pathetic. You’re traveling all that way to go to an absolute shithole. What a waste.


----------



## Shrimper

RayFIN said:


> Ottawa
> 
> 
> That’s pathetic. You’re traveling all that way to go to an absolute ****hole. What a waste.




Spending 3 days there and four in Toronto. It'll be fine.



MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> For what?




Ottawa, never been before. Toronto for hockey but also never been to Canada in winter


----------



## RayP

Shrimper said:


> Spending 3 days there and four in Toronto. It'll be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Ottawa, never been before. Toronto for hockey but also never been to Canada in winter




Whatever makes you feel better. Traveling all that way to spend multiple days in the armpit of Canada. What a waste of your parents money.


----------



## Shrimper

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> For what?





RayFIN said:


> Whatever makes you feel better. Traveling all that way to spend multiple days in the armpit of Canada. What a waste of your parents money.




Paying for myself, so if I'm wasting anything it is mine. Hoping to get tickets to a Toronto game.


----------



## RayP

Shrimper said:


> Paying for myself, so if I'm wasting anything it is mine. Hoping to get tickets to a Toronto game.




Hope the tickets you buy wind up being fakes.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Shrimper said:


> Paying for myself, so if I'm wasting anything it is mine. Hoping to get tickets to a Toronto game.




Leafs vs. Pens??? Or just a Leafs game in general??


----------



## Shrimper

RayFIN said:


> Hope the tickets you buy wind up being fakes.




How rude.



MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Leafs vs. Pens??? Or just a Leafs game in general??




Leafs v Ducks.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Why Leafs and Ducks??


----------



## Ceremony

The worst part of FreeSports is seeing Shrimper's twitter commentary of an Avalanche game


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Chicken wings


----------



## John Price

RayFIN said:


> Whatever makes you feel better. Traveling all that way to spend multiple days in the armpit of Canada. What a waste of your parents money.




I can't see user comments but is he really traveling himself for the first time to Canada? Nobody's impressed


----------



## John Price

Why doesn't he visit the USA for a month?


----------



## Shrimper

Ceremony said:


> The worst part of FreeSports is seeing Shrimper's twitter commentary of an Avalanche game




I wasn't watching it on FreeSports


----------



## izzy

alexander f***ing ovechkin LETS GO


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Suck it Preds!!!

Matt Murray owns your souls...


----------



## darko

Ix I hope you went to Nats game. Their last home game for this season.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Baseball is boring.


----------



## John Price

darko said:


> Ix I hope you went to Nats game. Their last home game for this season.



You seriously need to get Snapchat.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I can proudly say I've never used Snapchat.


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

When you participate in GTA Online as Rank 1 in a heist

Tried 4 times to bust Raschinsky out of the prison then gave up. Too early for this shit


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> When you participate in GTA Online as Rank 1 in a heist
> 
> Tried 4 times to bust Raschinsky out of the prison then gave up. Too early for this ****




Which console you playing on?


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Which console you playing on?




Who plays GTA on consoles @SoupyFIN

GTA is a PC game


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I have GTA V for the PS3.

The only GTA I've ever played on PC is GTA 3 back when it came out and even so I bought a PS2 and GTA 3 like 6 months later.


----------



## Brian23

Have no idea where else to comment about this but anyone else getting absolutely horrible adds since the forum update? I'm talking like full screen video adds?

Like, if anything would get me to quick a board faster...


----------



## John Price

Ads?


Brian23 said:


> Have no idea where else to comment about this but anyone else getting absolutely horrible adds since the forum update? I'm talking like full screen video adds?
> 
> Like, if anything would get me to quick a board faster...


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I've had less trouble with ads since the update. I'm on my phone though.


----------



## darko

G F O P said:


> You seriously need to get Snapchat.




I don't snap mate. Cool, calm, collected.


----------



## John Price

Doesn't snapchat

Doesn't discord

Keep living in the past old man


----------



## Brian23

G F O P said:


> Ads?




It is a full screen credit card add over and over again. I've tried using Block Element on it but it just refuses to work stop. As well my Grammarly seems to chug the board at a ridiculous level.


----------



## John Price

Salino and Barnes Injury Attornies

800 888 8888


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

@irunthepeg @Finnish your Czech @Pate Thinking of the good times


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Salino and Barnes Injury Attornies
> 
> 800 888 8888




Don't wait. Call 8!!!!


----------



## Help

kiybfw


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gonna go eat soup


----------



## John Price

Gonna go play GTA online

Was just racing last night and went 1-5. But at least I won one race. Some of those races are f***ed up. Like driving in the sky in some obstacle course. f*** that. f*** stunts.


----------



## Hammettf2b

is the search feature ever coming back?


----------



## Ceremony

The search feature exists, it just can't search through/for stuff pre-software change


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Gonna go play GTA online
> 
> Was just racing last night and went 1-5. But at least I won one race. Some of those races are ****ed up. Like driving in the sky in some obstacle course. **** that. **** stunts.




The race track around the prison is money.


----------



## John Price

Seeing another Red Sox championship would cause me to immolate myself @GarbageGoal


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> The race track around the prison is money.




"Criminal Records" that map is called.


----------



## John Price

1-10 "in races


----------



## John Price

@SoupyFIN


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

If you had GTA V for the PS3 I'd race ya online via that "Criminal Records" map.


----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

K


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

ROFL


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## George Maharis

Haven't been on in a while.... what the **** happened to this place?!?!!


----------



## RayP

G F O P said:


> ROFL





He has nothing better to do than tweet about this? ‍


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Trying to decide what horror movie to watch....


----------



## Slats432

George Maharis said:


> Haven't been on in a while.... what the **** happened to this place?!?!!



Gone to hell in a


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Sleepy


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just pooped


----------



## John Price

Dan Houser has described Jimmy as a 20-year-old, whiny pot smoker, who is prominently very lazy and addicted to video games. During Michael's character trailer, Jimmy can be seen playing on a games console in his bedroom. When he plays video games he shouts insults at other players through the headset about their mothers, sexuality and how bad they are at the game.


----------



## John Price

@MetalheadPenguinsFan @SoupyFIN After the mission "Reuniting the Family" Jimmy can be seen in the living room of Michael's house creating a resumé for a job, at times he will say, "Should I put my K/D ratio on my resumé?" If the player looks closely or zooms into the laptop screen, Niko Bellic's Lifeinvader profile is visible. He also starts to do exercises. Also, whenever Jimmy is playing video games, he can be seen sitting upright on his bed rather than slouching back. He also no longer shouts profanities and keeps quiet.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I hated Jimmy.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Devils @ Maple Leafs


----------



## John Price

Yankees GOAT


----------



## John Price

Let me know when any of your teams win 27 champions


----------



## John Price

this is now a YAnkees appreciation thread


----------



## Deficient Mode

NOnkees imo


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Wankees


----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## irunthepeg

hey @SoupyFIN long time no chat


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Had delicious taco salad and jambalaya last night


----------



## John Price

@SoupyFIN


----------



## John Price

@Shrimper


----------



## John Price

@Kyle93


----------



## John Price

@Hammettf2b


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

@G F O P


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony Alex Salmond vs Jacob Rees-Mogg on Question Time next week


----------



## Shrimper

@G F O P


----------



## TJ Hooker

Did we lose SoupyFIN in the software 'upgrade'?


----------



## John Price

@SoupyFIN @Shrimper


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

How many regulars did we lose in the upgrade anywho??


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> How many regulars did we lose in the upgrade anywho??




Think we lost Shrimper haven't seen him in a long time


----------



## Dugray

Song is good


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony Alex Salmond vs Jacob Rees-Mogg on Question Time next week



I work on a Friday morning so don't watch (although I tuned in for a minute or two last night to hear the Bunfields talking about abortion which was a right laugh) this anymore but I'll need to attempt to watch this.


----------



## Dugray

K


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Hope I sleep better tonight.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Delete


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> I work on a Friday morning so don't watch (although I tuned in for a minute or two last night to hear the Bunfields talking about abortion which was a right laugh) this anymore but I'll need to attempt to watch this.




You know Brexit is an utter shambles when I found myself agreeing with a lot of what the Sinn Fein bloke said about its implications for Northern Ireland especially and what an utter disaster it will be.


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> You know Brexit is an utter shambles when I found myself agreeing with a lot of what the Sinn Fein bloke said about its implications for Northern Ireland especially and what an utter disaster it will be.



I enjoy hearing about Brexit (semantically inaccurate term) through comment sections in various places, the letters page in the Metro being particularly hilarious. Today some clowns were moaning about apparent scaremongering about flights not being allowed from the UK to Europe. "Scaremongering like this is what made people like me vote leave. We're all being lied too!" Aye mate well done, you sure showed the establishment.


----------



## Ceremony

Of course the other entertaining option for hearing about it is seeing David Davis, the most out of his depth politician anywhere at any level in any role ever, cheerfully wheel himself out and say it's all going well while an assortment of identical bored looking men repeat in the same voice that no, it isn't, and f*** the UK for what they're doing. That's great fun.


----------



## Ceremony

Also I realised the other day that the Brexit GDT will be gone from the political board which is a f***ing travesty.


----------



## Siamese Dream

While you're here Ceres I'll tell you I've got a new temporary job working in a Christmas ice rink at a garden centre in the back o' beyond of Wiltshire.

Putting my degree to good use


----------



## SoupyFIN

Ceres how does it feel having your favourite band used by a Mickey Mouse organization?


----------



## Ceremony

SoupyFIN said:


> Ceres how does it feel having your favourite band used by a Mickey Mouse organization?




That's alright, at least nobody was there to hear it


----------



## John Price

whoa @SoupyFIN is alive I thought he was removed in the update


----------



## John Price

the UT is "alive again"

then it will die off for like 12 hours te he he


----------



## Hammettf2b

G F O P said:


> @SoupyFIN @Shrimper



https://www.reddit.com/r/YanetGarcia/


----------



## John Price

yanet nice mexican woman


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> How many regulars did we lose in the upgrade anywho??




Anyone important??


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony an absolute minter post I've just seen on the British hockey forum about soccerballs:

"No, I don't think Marcus Rashford is talented. I think he's extremely overhyped because of the poor quality of team he plays in compared to their previous sides. Would he have got in the side ahead of the likes of Van Nistelrooy, Cole and Yorke? I genuinely don't believe he would. The year he made his breakthrough was (to my delight) one of the worst United teams in years."

Andy Cole 

Dwight Yorke 

Do you still have your long post about why England suck saved somewhere? I want to copypasta it there.


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony an absolute minter post I've just seen on the British hockey forum about soccerballs:
> 
> "No, I don't think Marcus Rashford is talented. I think he's extremely overhyped because of the poor quality of team he plays in compared to their previous sides. Would he have got in the side ahead of the likes of Van Nistelrooy, Cole and Yorke? I genuinely don't believe he would. The year he made his breakthrough was (to my delight) one of the worst United teams in years."
> 
> Andy Cole
> 
> Dwight Yorke
> 
> Do you still have your long post about why England suck saved somewhere? I want to copypasta it there.



It's still there, although you can't search for it. If you know which thread it was in (not the match thread, I'll check the tournament general thread) it'll be easier


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

discord down


----------



## Ceremony

oh hold on, found it @Darren Peng http://hfboards.mandatory.com/posts/120096215/


----------



## beowulf




----------



## Ceremony

If you'd like I can re-write it tomorrow to make it more coherent


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

beowulf said:


>





That sounds like ass.


----------



## John Price

@MetalheadPenguinsFan lirl at Reaves wearing a steelers helmet during post game interviews

Post Game: Reaves (10.07.17)
https://www.thescore.com/s/1855394


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Yeah I found that pretty funny.


----------



## beowulf

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> That sounds like ass.




ok then. Everyone I know that's heard it, loves it but hey to each their own.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

beowulf said:


> ok then. Everyone I know that's heard it, loves it but hey to each their own.




Nothing can top Carpenter's original version IMO.


----------



## John Price




----------



## beowulf

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Nothing can top Carpenter's original version IMO.



Supposedly Carpenter really likes this one, I find it even more creepy. Reznor and Ross are amazing together for movie soundtracks.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Fortunately I have the original "Halloween" film soundtrack on my computer thanks to ITunes.


----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


>




GOAT mascot.


----------



## John Price

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/police-man-stripped-naked-in-mall-massage-chair-punched-guard/

LAWRENCE TOWNSHIP, N.J. -- Police say a New Jersey man got a little too comfortable in a massage chair at a mall.

Police in Lawrence Township said that 51-year-old Joseph Michalski took his clothes off in a massage chair at the Quaker Bridge Mall on Tuesday.

Authorities say when a mall security guard asked the Hamilton resident to put his clothes back on, Michalski punched him in the face.


----------



## Know Your Enemy

Where is the political forum?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evil Speaker said:


> Where is the political forum?




http://hfboards.mandatory.com/forums/political-discussion-on-topic-unmoderated.160/


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Sup?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Not much


----------



## John Price




----------



## Help

The lounge


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@Poppy  !


----------



## John Price

@SoupyFIN


----------



## John Price

私がいる技術会社のディレクター： "ちょっとzaideあなたは技術会社のワインとチーズに来てほしいですか？まだapasが確認した取締役会のあなたは"
私： "いいえ"
彼女： "ok"


----------



## CycloneLaunch

G F O P said:


> 私がいる技術会社のディレクター： "ちょっとzaideあなたは技術会社のワインとチーズに来てほしいですか？まだapasが確認した取締役会のあなたは"
> 私： "いいえ"
> 彼女： "ok"




k


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Football is lame


----------



## John Price

Only the Canadian variant of football.


----------



## John Price

@SoupyFIN


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@Shrimper


----------



## HisIceness

I would date her.


----------



## John Price

She dates a Call of Duty gamer.

Lesson of the day that playing video games online all day gets you chicks.


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@Chippah


----------



## John Price

@Chippah



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Price

this is now a gif thread


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan




----------



## Shrimper

This is partly what cause the UT to go to shit.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Shrimper said:


> This is partly what cause the UT to go to ****.




I agree.


----------



## PanthersPens62

I thought IX wanted this thread to die.......yet he can't get enough of it. Go figure.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Ix gonna Ix...


----------



## Club

lolounge


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Can't believe John Dunsworth is gone... 

2017 can f*** off now.


----------



## John Price

PanthersPens62 said:


> I thought IX wanted this thread to die.......yet he can't get enough of it. Go figure.






@Poppy


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## Jan Rutta

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Can't believe John Dunsworth is gone...
> 
> 2017 can **** off now.



Saddest day of my life


----------



## John Price

this is my gif playground


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## Hammettf2b

gee, I wonder why this page takes forever to load. @SoupyFIN PLEASE!!!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

f*** off with the gifs Mike you derp....


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Having stir-fry for dinner.


----------



## John Price

@MurrayBannerman plzz accept my snaps u won't regret it

Ask @Hammettf2b and @RayP


----------



## John Price

This guy on train has his shoes and socks off and his odor is permeating the whole train car. It smells terrible


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Lol Rangers...


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> **** off with the gifs Mike you derp....


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@irunthepeg


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@irunthepeg


----------



## John Price




----------



## beowulf

I blame Ix for the death of Gord Downie.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

beowulf said:


> I blame Ix for the death of Gord Downie.




Ix was on the grassy knoll.


----------



## TJ Hooker




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Had a delicious turkey pita for lunch


----------



## beowulf

real turkey or the fake cold-cuts kind?


----------



## John Price

Alright boys let's shut it down and head off to discord


----------



## TJ Hooker

Almost Yanks time.


----------



## John Price

[–]ixcuincle -10 points 57 minutes ago
Now listen I remember being a poor and cheap college student too but hey, I didn't pay a dime for MLB TV because it was on T Mobile Tuesdays. But come on, if you have a job you should be able to afford 100 a year. Or nothing in my case.
About the blackout, yes it sucks but that's why I listen to the radio. I must have seen about 2 or 3 Nats games out of 162 this year. Most of them were heard online. Sucks, but that's life without cable.


----------



## TJ Hooker

The Birdman can!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Baseball sucks


----------



## Cody Webster

Come on 'Stros


----------



## TJ Hooker

Cody Webster said:


> Come on 'Stros



Classic clown.


----------



## Cody Webster

Tanaka did a great job to get out of that 6th


----------



## Cody Webster

It's Sixers season. LFG


----------



## John Price

Cody Webster said:


> It's Sixers season. LFG



how was the Florida tournament


----------



## John Price

Rare @Mischa sighting.


----------



## John Price

@Mischa discord https://discord.gg/H2XhYRQ


----------



## Mischa

Is there a reason why I don't see this thread in the lounge?


----------



## John Price

Mischa said:


> Is there a reason why I don't see this thread in the lounge?




unignore Chippah, then Discord WTB


----------



## Mischa

G F O P said:


> unignore Chippah, then Discord WTB



Lmao well this is awkward.
what is discord wtb?


----------



## John Price

Mischa said:


> Lmao well this is awkward.
> what is discord wtb?




https://discord.gg/H2XhYRQ


----------



## Mischa

G F O P said:


> https://discord.gg/H2XhYRQ



I dont trust non-standard domain suffixes


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I've never Discorded


----------



## John Price

Literally all you have to do is click a link.


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> I've never Discorded


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


>




Discord is a hell hole. And you know how I feel about hell holes....


----------



## Shrimper

Habs are so bad right now.


----------



## beowulf

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> I've never Discorded



Who would want to?


----------



## beowulf

Shrimper said:


> Habs are so bad right now.



Starts at the top with the GM who has screwed things up so bad.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

G F O P said:


> unignore Chippah, then Discord WTB





Mischa said:


> Is there a reason why I don't see this thread in the lounge?



@Chippah


----------



## John Price

beowulf said:


> Who would want to?




Most of Lounge? I mean, who wouldn't want to go to an uncensored, free chat with almost next to no moderation?


----------



## Ceremony

@Darren Peng I was told King Eck would be on Question Time, instead we have Richard Coles

Absolutely not.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> @Darren Peng I was told King Eck would be on Question Time, instead we have Richard Coles
> 
> Absolutely not.




They said last week he would be on!


----------



## beowulf

G F O P said:


> Most of Lounge? I mean, who wouldn't want to go to an uncensored, free chat with almost next to no moderation?



ANTIFA!!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Most of Lounge? I mean, who wouldn't want to go to an uncensored, free chat with almost next to no moderation?




The thought of being somewhere unmoderated with you chills me to my very soul.


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> The thought of being somewhere unmoderated with you chills me to my very soul.




You'll be fine as long as you stay in the family friendly chat

I can't be held responsible for what happens if you stray into some of our more...adult chats


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> You'll be fine as long as you stay in the family friendly chat
> 
> I can't be held responsible for what happens if you stray into some of our more...adult chats




Oh my.


----------



## Shrimper

G F O P said:


> You'll be fine as long as you stay in the family friendly chat
> 
> I can't be held responsible for what happens if you stray into some of our more...adult chats




We've got a badass over here.


----------



## beowulf

G F O P said:


> You'll be fine as long as you stay in the family friendly chat
> 
> I can't be held responsible for what happens if you stray into some of our more...adult chats



I don't believe you are able to be an adult.


----------



## John Price

If being an adult is repeatedly pasting boring ass stories and making bland posts then you're damn right I'm not adult ing @Shrimper @beowulf


----------



## John Price

"Hullo."


----------



## John Price

Taco Bell Tests New Kit Kat Quesadilla http://www.brandeating.com/2017/10/taco-bell-tests-new-kit-kat-quesadilla.html


----------



## John Price

Marcus Peters on Marshawn Lynch intervention: Family comes first. http://google.com/newsstand/s/CBIwy7HrsTY


----------



## John Price

@beowulf Rick and Morty’s biggest subreddit is cracking down on trolls, abusive behavior. http://google.com/newsstand/s/CBIw38OHoTM


----------



## John Price

@beowulf US-backed Syrian force declares victory over IS in Raqqa. http://google.com/newsstand/s/CBIw9p3AsTY


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@beowulf @SoupyFIN

Mike 疲れた - Today at 12:04 PM
a relationship just sounds like too much work boys
i just want to sit here and discord
without having some gril yell at me
"Why aren't you doing this. Why aren't you doing that. Why are you doing that."


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Had a good sleep


----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Doesn't feel like a Friday today IMO.....


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@MetalheadPenguinsFan


----------



## John Price

Every time the teams tried to "Move on" to the next guy they failed and never really got over the hump. Let's be honest, the Giants, Cubs, and Reds all were possible playoff teams. People got tired of Dusty and chased him out. But what happened after that?

*Giants*

Dusty left after 2002. In 2003 Giants went 100-61. They lost in the DS 3-1. They went 91-71 in 2004 and then didn't make the playoffs until 2010 when they won it all.

*Cubs*

Dusty joined the Cubs from 2003 to 2006. By the way, they won a playoff series, so there goes your narrative that he can't win playoff series. In 2007, the Cubs went 85-77. They lost in the NLDS 0-3. They lost the next year in 2008 0-3. Then they went cold for a while until 2015.

*Reds*

Dusty joined the Reds and managed them for 5 years. They lost a NLDS and a play in game. Then the Reds moved on. The Reds afterwards went 76-86 (2014), 64-98 (2015), 68-94 (2016), and 68-94 (2017).

So what is the end game for firing Baker? People wanted him gone because they wanted to take that next step, "win that playoff series". But how many of the teams afterwards really did that? How many took that step forward?


----------



## TJ Hooker

Yanks! Yanks! Yanks!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just hit 37K posts


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Straight up rollin' in Vcash right now Boys.


----------



## PanthersPens62

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Just hit 37K posts



Gratzky!


----------



## PanthersPens62

My 1st sportsbook bet was a rousing success as I won over $7000 on the Astros last night. Addiction possibly incoming.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I have $73,504 in Sportsbook money.


----------



## John Price

I THINK THEY DISABLED THE ALL CAPS MODE THIS IS SILLY


----------



## John Price

THEY DID NOT

GOOD


----------



## John Price

RIP


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> I have $73,504 in Sportsbook money.


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I've never played GTA V on a PS4


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

His father was a mild and affectionate man who worked his 80-acre farm, until he broke his leg after a fall. He then worked as a butcher in Henryville for two years. Sanders' mother was a devout Christian and strict parent, continuously warning her children of "the evils of alcohol, tobacco, gambling, and whistling on Sundays."[3]
One summer afternoon in 1895, his father came home with a fever and died later that day.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Lmfao....Niemi.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Can't sleep.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Trying to decide what movie to watch


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Testing


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Thank f*** I didn't bet on the Pens last night


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

@G F O P


----------



## John Price

Lol


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Lmfao


----------



## John Price

Lol


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just hit 250 likes.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

So what purpose (if any) do these forum trophy points serve??


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


>


----------



## John Price

ROFL IF FRANKLIN BREAKS INTO THE HOUSE AND GOES INTO JIMMY'S OPEN ROOM

ROFL

Too funny

After Simeon gives you one of the missions in the beginning I kicked one of the cars and it gave "Mission failure: The deal was disrupted"


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Simeon was such a little bitch


----------



## Marina

Everything looks so different now.


----------



## John Price

Marina said:


> Everything looks so different now.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


>





That is so so cute!!!


----------



## John Price

In the break in mission if you meet Michael's Wife and the tennis coach the tennis coach will yell "He's black" 

@RayFIN would love that


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> In the break in mission if you meet Michael's Wife and the tennis coach the tennis coach will yell "He's black"




Never knew that.


----------



## John Price

I spent all my time actually trying to pass the missions that I didn't care about the mission failure videos


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Yeah I've never failed a mission on purpose.


----------



## Ceremony

Marina said:


> Everything looks so different now.



Trophy points: 69


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Ceremony said:


> Trophy points: 69




Giggity.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Contemplating dinner


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

did not know @darko was such a fan of japanese culture


----------



## John Price




----------



## irunthepeg

save the MFing bees @Bee Sheriff


----------



## irunthepeg

bzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bzzzz


----------



## PanthersPens62

Bzzzzzzzzz


----------



## John Price

@darko why didn't you tell us you were leading a kickstarter for a kanji game


----------



## John Price

@darko @MurrayBannerman @Marina @Mischa https://discord.gg/H2XhYRQ


----------



## John Price

@GoneFullHextall https://discord.gg/H2XhYRQ


----------



## John Price

@PanthersPens62 https://discord.gg/H2XhYRQ


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Food coma....bleh.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just saw the original '78 version of "Halloween" at my local hole in the wall indie theatre like 2 hours ago. 

I'm stoked I finally got to see this classic slasher on the big screen!!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bored and can't sleep.


----------



## John Price

Lot of sexual harassment in the work place lately I feel like we need a refresher on what is acceptable workplace etiquette


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Lot of sexual harassment in the work place lately I feel like we need a refresher on what is acceptable workplace etiquette




What'd you do now?


----------



## John Price

The casino is nicely designed,but the staff are not that friendly. It is to hard to get the attendants to give change. The young crowd is way too busy. The age limit should be raised. There r too many fights from young people over drinking.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

You're at a casino??


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Debating on going to the movies again tonight.....


----------



## Ceremony

@Darren Peng last night's Question Time was the one with King Eck and the posh caricature

What I saw of it before bed was about ISIS, sadly.


----------



## Ceremony

Also, thread:



The reply with a picture of Jacqueline McCafferty on the panel is a nice thought, however


----------



## Siamese Dream

I completely forgot QT was on last night, I will have to catch up later


----------



## Siamese Dream

I do actually like JR-M to be honest, his roast of David Dimbleby about going to Eton with his son was a classic QT moment. Some of his views are deplorable but he somehow manages to not be a dick about it unlike certain Conservative personalities such as Katie Hopkins, Julia Hartley-Brewer, Isobel Oakeshott and that Irish "Conservative Woman" co-editor whose name I can't remember


----------



## Siamese Dream

What an utter waste of this panel this episode has been Ceres

Diabolical

Also lol at the woman who wants to bringz backz Nashnul Service


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

When @Hammettf2b doesn't know who Milana is


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

f***


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

she's so f***ING HOT


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

IS IT HER?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just saw the original '74 version of "The Texas Chainsaw Massacre" at my local hole in the wall indie theatre. 

Having now seen it on the big screen for the first time....I've now come away with an even greater appreciation for this great film.


----------



## Deficient Mode

I see ix was horny yesterday


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Deficient Mode said:


> I see ix was horny yesterday




How can he be horny when he's never even talked to a girl before? Nevermind seen one nekkid....


----------



## Slap

I'm so glad I found this place. Leafs fans don't seem to like my opinions. Having a useless thread is great.


----------



## Slap

So what do we do here in the useless thread?


----------



## John Price

Slap said:


> I'm so glad I found this place. Leafs fans don't seem to like my opinions. Having a useless thread is great.






Slap said:


> So what do we do here in the useless thread?




This thread is dead as is this forum in general. Go here https://discord.gg/F3a4rer


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Slap said:


> So what do we do here in the useless thread?




Talk about whatever we want to, post random shit, etc.


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Talk about whatever we want to, post random ****, etc.



15:10 -15:13




I never looked behind this what-cha-ma-call-it case before.
15:13 -15:15




( laughing)
15:15 -15:17




That's weird.
15:17 -15:21




It's like something out of that twilighty show about that zone.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Might watch a movie in a bit


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Straight up ballin' with over $200,000 in vCash right now Boys.....


----------



## John Price

De retour avec un (très attendu) nouvel album dont le premier single a été dévoilé, le groupe passe au stade supérieur et se produira dans la célèbre et mythique salle de l'Elysée Montmartre. Afin de célébrer cette sortie, marquer le coup dans la ville dont il porte le nom et afin qu'un maximum d'entre vous puisse être présent, le groupe a décidé de s'y produire un samedi. Plus d'excuses donc, soyons à la hauteur et allons-y en force ! #PVRISinParis


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Straight up ballin' with over $200,000 in vCash right now Boys.....


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

And now I'm poor.

f***ing Jets.....


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Your music sucks Mike


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

irunthepeg said:


> save the MFing bees @Bee Sheriff



This post spoke to me


----------



## irunthepeg

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> This post spoke to me




This post WOKE me


----------



## irunthepeg

@BattleBorn is Conrad McDaniels time over?>??


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

irunthepeg said:


> This post WOKE me



I'm woke like Kyrie (the earth is flat)


----------



## Bones Malone

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> I'm woke like Kyrie (the earth is flat)




The earth is a cube.


----------



## irunthepeg

C O N R A D


----------



## Cody Webster

Lauren?


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Cody Webster said:


> Lauren?



Astros or Dodgers?


----------



## darko

@G F O P why do Redskins suck?


----------



## darko

@G F O P I thought Cousins was a saviour.


----------



## darko

@G F O P biggest chokers? Nats, Caps or Skins?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gonna go to the movies again tonight. I just hope the weather co-operates.....


----------



## RayP

darko said:


> @G F O P biggest chokers? Nats, Caps or Skins?




The Lakers, Cowboys, Yankees, Red Wings fan talking shit? 


Bandwagoner.


----------



## John Price

darko said:


> @G F O P biggest chokers? Nats, Caps or Skins?



https://discord.gg/H2XhYRQ


----------



## John Price

RayFIN said:


> The Lakers, Cowboys, Yankees, Red Wings fan talking ****?
> 
> 
> Bandwagoner.




GOT EMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## John Price

@darko why are Rangers so bad


----------



## John Price

*Mike 疲れた-Today at 4:22 PM*

working with elderly
maybe you can babysit @yubbers




*Poultry Leg-Today at 4:22 PM*

lmao


----------



## Cody Webster

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Astros or Dodgers?



Torn man. Love the young players the Astro's have but I'd like to see Utley get another ring.


----------



## Cody Webster

G F O P said:


> https://discord.gg/H2XhYRQ




Missed a good night in 4rc last night


----------



## John Price

Cody Webster said:


> Missed a good night in 4rc last night



https://discord.gg/H2XhYRQ


----------



## Cody Webster

G F O P said:


> https://discord.gg/H2XhYRQ



f*** that shit. The boys were back last night thanks to one individual


----------



## John Price

Discord > Irc


----------



## Guerzy

imagine not being able to tolerate a message board so you make it clear you are quitting only to not only return and post but become a moderator [again]


----------



## darko

RayFIN said:


> The Lakers, Cowboys, Yankees, Red Wings fan talking ****?
> 
> 
> Bandwagoner.





Lakers? Wings? Wtf.


----------



## darko

G F O P said:


> @darko why are Rangers so bad




@G F O P still making playoffs and beating Caps ... again


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

darko said:


> @G F O P still making playoffs and beating Caps ... again




Not if Pittsburgh beat them (the Caps) first....


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Anywho, I'm back from the movies again. I just caught a double bill of the new 4K Synapse restoration of Dario Argento's "Suspiria" (which looks and sounds f***ing amazing) and then the original "Night of the Living Dead" from 1968.


----------



## John Price

imagine not being able to tolerate a message board so you make it clear you are quitting only to not only return and post but become a moderator [again]​


----------



## RayP

darko said:


> Lakers? Wings? Wtf.




Quit rooting for them because they suck now? 


Figures.


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Your music sucks Mike


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Happy Halloween


----------



## Deficient Mode

Trick or treat's


----------



## John Price

They tried to sign your boy to a deal like a Japanese pitcher
I heard Barkley bought a Mazda for a [REDACTED]


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gonna watch movies here at home tonight


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Gonna watch movies here at home tonight



I buy two bags of candy but ain't nobody coming to the door
Then again a lot of the outdoor lights don't work so perhaps the littles are scared off or think this house don't serve no candy


----------



## John Price

@MetalheadPenguinsFan


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> @MetalheadPenguinsFan




The f***??


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> I buy two bags of candy but ain't nobody coming to the door
> Then again a lot of the outdoor lights don't work so perhaps the littles are scared off or think this house don't serve no candy




Get your ass outside you lazy bum.


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Get your ass outside you lazy bum.




First, whenever you walk in front of your window - could you please wear pants? - Mmm, no.


----------



## John Price

╭━━━━╮ This is memedog. Help ╰┃ ┣▇━▇ memedog take over  ┃ ┃  ╰━▅╮ Discord by pasting  ╰┳╯ ╰━━┳╯ him in 10 other   ╰╮ ┳━━╯ servers or he  ▕▔▋ ╰╮╭━╮ will never be a meme ╱▔╲▋╰━┻┻╮╲╱▔▔▔╲ ▏  ▔▔▔▔▔▔▔  O O┃ ╲╱▔╲▂▂▂▂╱▔╲▂▂▂╱  ▏╳▕▇▇▕ ▏╳▕▇▇▕  ╲▂╱╲▂╱ ╲▂╱╲▂╱


----------



## Deficient Mode




----------



## RayP

@darko your boy KBIB is posting on the Hawks board if you're looking for him.


----------



## John Price

They're both bandwagoning scum


----------



## RayP

Did you just call @darko scum?


----------



## Ceremony

Deficient Mode said:


>



Rizer


----------



## John Price

@Rizer


----------



## darko

G F O P said:


> They're both bandwagoning scum




Woahhh bit harsh no?


----------



## John Price




----------



## darko

RayFIN said:


> @darko your boy KBIB is posting on the Hawks board if you're looking for him.




Gets a free run from powers to be.


----------



## John Price

@darko


----------



## John Price

@MetalheadPenguinsFan


----------



## John Price

@Zaige




*とてもかわいい*


----------



## darko

@G F O P


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## Pip

Playing Destiny 2 tonight boys


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

GTFO with your Paramore shit


----------



## John Price

Mike 疲れた - Today at 8:44 PM
I may be a damn idiot but the only thing I know reasonably enough is computers


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bored


----------



## John Price

@MetalheadPenguinsFan


----------



## John Price

lirl


----------



## John Price

Reaves GOAT


----------



## John Price

@Shrimper


----------



## John Price

@ColePens


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> @MetalheadPenguinsFan





Old news


----------



## John Price

It was just shown on NBCSN it is way too funny


----------



## John Price

Reaves GOAT


----------



## John Price




----------



## Deficient Mode

darko said:


> Woahhh bit harsh no?




If ur a Rockets fan surely u must also be an Astros fan???


----------



## Bobby Orrtuzzo

G F O P said:


> Reaves GOAT



St. Louis misses him dearly


----------



## Deficient Mode

Ceremony said:


> Rizer




Is he still around since Sam Harris came to prominence? Doesn't surprise me cause Rizer loves his radical atheist white guys with otherwise bad politics.

I was thinking more of JM, who also became a big Harris fanboy.


----------



## darko

Deficient Mode said:


> If ur a Rockets fan surely u must also be an Astros fan???




Nope.


----------



## John Price

RIP Rizer


----------



## John Price

One isduecraisedvon some blogs was that again we did nit have too much net front presence ...I want tovsingkebiutv1 culprit because it illustrates the case so perfectly...There was 1 shift where there was a play at the net and we had 1 forward parked to Elliot' right crease but Schmaltz who shoukd have come into the crease frpm the left side to help jam potential rebounds or scrum search for the puck...Instead decides to go for a skate circling Around the back of the net ...his thought process seemed to be that he coukd avoid puck battle cat the crease to somehow get to a loose puck coin out at the goalie's right side ...in other words he somehow thought he coukd get to a loose puck easier by going around the back of the net instead of going Through the congestion stacked in front of Elliott ...this faiked ..he coukd not get to any loose puck there and was not in position to occupy the opposition D'man such that their 2 Dmen easily could handle the threat of our 1 forwards parked at the right side of Elliott..More "jam" traffic I the crease would have occupied thise d-men to the extent maybe our player parjedvtonthe right side would have gotten that ensuing noose puck there with less c0verahebon hom..Schmaltz delay arrival by circling the net was a big boo boo and the coaching staff OUGHT to have show him his mistake abd warned if they see such willingness to avoid contact in a Chasen on a loose puck or posdible puck getting loose nearby he crease ,that Schmaltz will be stapledvtonthe bench if he keeps making the same error I thinking this way again.It is a very simple lesson.
.but you would expect Schmaltz hasvpkayedvenough NHL games that somebody woukd have pointed out that going around back of the net to help a teammate fight for a loose puck is tge wrong way to play .If our coaches are too dumb to see this error and never corrected Schmaltz such that we do not ever want to see such opportunity messed up by him not being there bin time to help pressure cat the net ,then our coaches need to be canned .This is simple basic hockey 101 ..and yet Schmaltz gets away with this and no punishment as a lesson not to do it ever again?..It is simple stuff like this that kills off scoring chances .You gotta supoirt teammates with pressure at the crease..not avoid going through guys to recover pucks and fireball net when you get it. SCHMALTZ is also guilty too many times of over-pasding instead of shoiting ..but that is another issue with him.Tgese mistakes have to v


----------



## John Price

@Darren Peng This is a place of learning, Mr Wickers, not Takeshi's Castle


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Relaxing


----------



## John Price

$100,000 Helmet Could Become the NFL's Standard (Podcast)
Bloomberg Business of Sports
Duration: 28:57
Published: Thu, 07 Sep 2017 22:00:00 -0000
URL: http://traffic.bloomberg.fm/BLM9168397743.mp3
National Football League Players Association Executive Director DeMaurice discusses a host of topics, including what he calls the league's mismanagement of player discipline for members like ...
Subscribe to this podcast: http://feeds.bloomberg.fm/BLM3800589526
----
Sent from Podcast Republic 3.2.2
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.itunestoppodcastplayer.app


----------



## John Price

(Insert Your Nickname Here) Shows Baseball's Road Map
Bloomberg Business of Sports
Duration: 29:52
Published: Thu, 24 Aug 2017 22:00:00 -0000
URL: http://traffic.bloomberg.fm/BLM4779471483.mp3
Tony Clark, the executive director of the Major League Baseball Players Association, talks about Players Weekend, during which his membership will wear nicknames on the back of their jerseys....
Subscribe to this podcast: http://feeds.bloomberg.fm/BLM3800589526
----
Sent from Podcast Republic 3.2.2
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.itunestoppodcastplayer.app


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Friends 4 ever


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just woke up


----------



## John Price

@Darren Peng this Bad Education movie is too funny


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Pooping right now


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Thinking about takeout for lunch


----------



## RayP

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Pooping right now




Send a pic to someone via snapchat.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

RayFIN said:


> Send a pic to someone via snapchat.






In all seriousness I've never used snapchat.


----------



## Cody Webster

At the gym, walk up to a machine to do some arm exercises and there is a cute girl next to the machine Im working out on. I max out the weight and do 4 reps. She is so memorized. Nah but really I'm working out not paying any attention to her and I see her twirl her hair and stuff. She gets done and goes elsewhere. I finish up what I was doing and head to another machine. After a few minutes, she walks by again, we make eye contact and she smiles, so I smile back. Thoughts?


----------



## John Price

Cody Webster said:


> At the gym, walk up to a machine to do some arm exercises and there is a cute girl next to the machine Im working out on. I max out the weight and do 4 reps. She is so memorized. Nah but really I'm working out not paying any attention to her and I see her twirl her hair and stuff. She gets done and goes elsewhere. I finish up what I was doing and head to another machine. After a few minutes, she walks by again, we make eye contact and she smiles, so I smile back. Thoughts?




you ain't gonna do shit wimp


----------



## TJ Hooker

G F O P said:


> you ain't gonna do **** wimp



This. f*** you for even wasting our time, Cody.


----------



## John Price

Girls make eye contact and smile all the time

Doesn't mean anything gonna happen

most of the time I never see them again


----------



## TJ Hooker

G F O P said:


> Girls make eye contact and smile all the time
> 
> Doesn't mean anything gonna happen
> 
> most of the time I never see them again



_Most. 
_
What happens the rest of the time?


----------



## TJ Hooker

A cute girl smiled and said “hello” as she sat down beside me on the bus this morning. Know what I did? Smiled and said “hello” back and resumed reading my book. 

I smile and say hello to people all the time. Cause I’m not an asshole. Doesn’t mean I want to bang them or even engage in further conversation with them.


----------



## TJ Hooker

What would gurl think about you smiling at other girls, Cody?


----------



## Cody Webster

ROFL. Roasted


----------



## Siamese Dream

G F O P said:


> @Darren Peng This is a place of learning, Mr Wickers, not Takeshi's Castle




"Ohhh great reference"


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony did you enjoy Question Time in Kilmarnock last night with your gal Kezza

I particularely enjoyed the closing "joke" question

"Should the Prime Minister Theresa May be replaced by the excellent Ruth Davidson"

Aye


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Happy Saturday LNG


----------



## John Price

@Cody Webster Say you'll remember me
Standing in a nice dress,
Staring at the sunset, babe


----------



## Cody Webster

G F O P said:


> @Cody Webster Say you'll remember me
> Standing in a nice dress,
> Staring at the sunset, babe



Te he he


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Doesn't feel like Sunday


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gonna play some PS3


----------



## PanthersPens62

I won $10,000 in fake HF cash on my beloved U's big win over the Hokies last night!


----------



## John Price

バーチャル・シンガー「初音ミク」主演のリズムゲーム『初音ミク Project DIVA Future Tone DX』公式プロモーション映像です！
『初音ミク Project DIVA Future Tone DX』は、2016年6月にPS Storeで配信された『初音ミク Project DIVA Future Tone』に、さまざまな要素を追加したパッケージ版です。
『ゴーストルール』『砂の惑星 feat. 初音ミク』をはじめ、総収録楽曲数は238曲、モジュール（コスチュ


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

PanthersPens62 said:


> I won $10,000 in fake HF cash on my beloved U's big win over the Hokies last night!




I had over $200,000 at one time a few weeks ago.

But now....


----------



## Cody Webster

Good haul for you @stanislav


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gonna watch a movie later


----------



## LarryFisherman

Cody Webster said:


> Good haul for you @stanislav




notbad.jpg


----------



## John Price

http://www.latimes.com/sports/lakers/la-sp-lakers-report-20171105-story.html

Brook Lopez, who scored 21 points Sunday night, has averaged 27.3 in the last three games. He’s also made 10 three-pointers in the last two, after making only eight in the previous eight games combined. 
So what’s gotten into him? Ball has a theory. 
“He be watching Disney Channel all the time,” Ball said. “His favorite shows might have been coming on.”


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Me right now...


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Had to get up to take a leak


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

@Krishna @Krishna @Krishna @Krishna @Krishna @Krishna @Krishna @Krishna @Krishna @Krishna @Krishna


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Chicken wings


----------



## Cody Webster

Has anyone figured out why Anna Kendrick is so hot?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Took a nap and now I can't sleep


----------



## Deficient Mode

Cody Webster said:


> Has anyone figured out why Anna Kendrick is so hot?




She has tiny lips


----------



## darko

G F O P said:


> バーチャル・シンガー「初音ミク」主演のリズムゲーム『初音ミク Project DIVA Future Tone DX』公式プロモーション映像です！
> 『初音ミク Project DIVA Future Tone DX』は、2016年6月にPS Storeで配信された『初音ミク Project DIVA Future Tone』に、さまざまな要素を追加したパッケージ版です。
> 『ゴーストルール』『砂の惑星 feat. 初音ミク』をはじめ、総収録楽曲数は238曲、モジュール（コスチュ




Taiwanese?


----------



## darko

Cody Webster said:


> Has anyone figured out why Anna Kendrick is so hot?




Sends out that girl next door vibe.


----------



## darko

G F O P said:


> @Darren Peng This is a place of learning, Mr Wickers, not Takeshi's Castle




Takeishi's Castle is awesome.


----------



## darko

@RayP


----------



## darko

@Darren Peng


----------



## darko

@G F O P


----------



## John Price

Too ill to spam Anna Kendrick gfycats @Kyle93 do it


----------



## John Price

Must get out of bed

Must post Anna

ftb

s


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@Cody Webster that gril that smiled at you in the gym like






@Tom Hansen


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

me rn


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

When @Shrimper sees all these gifs


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@MetalheadPenguinsFan


----------



## RayP

darko said:


> @RayP




Yes?


----------



## John Price




----------



## RayP

Strange, says there are 18 posts on this page but only see mine.


----------



## Shrimper

RayP said:


> Strange, says there are 18 posts on this page but only see mine.




Oh, only posts of worth show up.


----------



## RayP

Shrimper said:


> Oh, only posts of worth show up.




Apparently not, because I'm quoting you right now.


----------



## Shrimper

RayP said:


> Apparently not, because I'm quoting you right now.




It must be broken then.


----------



## Cody Webster

G F O P said:


> @Cody Webster that gril that smiled at you in the gym like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Tom Hansen



Trolololol


----------



## John Price

@Bob Richards


----------



## John Price

Cody Webster said:


> Trolololol


----------



## John Price

Say you'll remember me
Standing in a nice dress, staring at the sunset babe
Red lips and rosy cheeks
Say you'll see me again even if it's just in your
wildest dreams

Wildest dreams


----------



## John Price




----------



## TJ Hooker

RIP Doc Halladay


----------



## John Price

this happens WAY too much and all we can offer is our thoughts and prayers and condolences but when it comes time for action nothing gets done. Instead the gun lobby and Republicans like our "beloved" President claim it's a mental health issue or that you can't stop crazy. You can't stop crazy. We need to fix our mental health system. But we also need extreme vetting. I saw on CNN this morning, John King was like "You got extreme vetting for that dude that ran a truck in NYC but not for Americans with guns why not"

It's very sad

If any issue angers me greatly it is gun control because I honestly believe you don't need a gun to live life. But mah second amendment , but that guy shot him and stopped it from getting out of control. Tell me why you need an assault rifle or a pistol. What good could come out of that.

Oh by the way that mental health issue, countries in Europe have similar statistics but the US is the one with the most workplace / gun fatalities. And that is why?

just ****ing read what this man had to say

Quote
“I’ve been to too many moments of silences. In just my short career in Congress,
three of the worst mass shootings in U.S. history have occurred. I will not be silent. What we need is we need action. We need to pass gun safety legislation now.”

I think one person on Twitter, a reporter, put it succinctly as this. Any hope of Gun control died when kids were shot in an elementary school and Congress did nothing.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Chicken wings


----------



## Cody Webster

Tom Hansen said:


> RIP Doc Halladay




Terrible news. So sad


----------



## darko

RayP said:


> Yes?




What up


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@darko


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

You need new material Mike


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> You need new material Mike



Yeah, f*** off buddy we absolutely need more Laine clips. f***in every time this kid steps on the ice someone scores. kids f***in dirt nasty man. Does f***in ovi have 14 goals this season I dont f***in think so bud. I'm f***in tellin ya Patrik "golden flow" Laine is pottin 50 in '17 f***in callin it right now. Clap bombs, f*** moms, wheel, snipe, and f***in celly boys f***


----------



## John Price




----------



## robert terwilliger

nice


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just got home


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Just got home


----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Steak is yummy


----------



## Cody Webster

Just had it for dinner. Greatness.

_I'm vegan. _


----------



## John Price

@Tom Hansen


----------



## John Price




----------



## Deficient Mode

Drinking a glass of gin


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gin is awful


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Deficient Mode said:


> Drinking a glass of gin




And juice??

Is your mind on your money and your money on your mind?


----------



## TJ Hooker

Cody Webster said:


> Just had it for dinner. Greatness.
> 
> _I'm vegan. _



No you’re not.


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony Does that thread you did about the Mighty Ducks still exist in the Entertainment section?


----------



## Deficient Mode

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Gin is awful




No


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony Does that thread you did about the Mighty Ducks still exist in the Entertainment section?



The search is now complete arse so I've no idea, but if you would like to relive that magic, you're in luck:

If there is one thing that my time on the internet has taught me, it is that hockey fans are anal. Whether it's people complaining about misspelling of player/team names, wanting their team to have even handedness of players in defence and attack, an attention to detail and constant need for everything in order seems to permeate every hockey fan's thinking at some point or another, even if it's just in little cases.

With this in mind, The Mighty Ducks is seemingly never off the TV here, and in watching it today I decided to keep a close eye on the players to see their positions. I took note of the roster, every game the team played and every line that was on the ice, where possible. In some cases shots went too quickly to properly see, or they weren't accurate (I definitely saw Germaine passing the puck to someone while the announcer said Averman during the championship game), but for the most part, they're accurate.

It should also be said that I've never played hockey and I'm not even entirely sure what age group pee wee is, or whether or not the level of position switching (spoiler!) is common. So, with all of this in mind, the roster:

#00 Guy Germaine (O)
#1 Terry Hall (O)
#2 Tommy Duncan
#5 Tammy Duncan
#9 Jesse Hall (O)
#11 Dave Karp (O)
#18 Connie Moreau (O)
#24 Peter Mark (O)
#33 Greg Goldberg (O)
#44 Fulton Reed
#96 Charlie Conway (O)
#99 Adam Banks

Those marked with (O) are original Ducks, from the days when they were D5. The first player added is Fulton Reed who is brought in for the third game of the movie. Tammy and Tommy Duncan are recruited before this game as well, but neither player makes an appearance in a game until the championship game. Adam Banks comes in for the last regular season game, where the Ducks win and seal their place in the playoffs.

Bombay's first game as coach against the Hawks sees the introduction of the team's best line overall, the Oreo Line. This has Terry and Jesse Hall at LW and RW, with Guy Germaine at C. Through the rest of the game the only other player to take a faceoff is Connie Moreau. Defence sees the biggest turnover of players, with Conway, Mark, Averman, Karp and Moreau taking shifts on the backend.

In the second game vs. the Jets, the one where they cheat, there are less shots. The Oreo Line again sees time, while Conway, Averman and Moreau are shown on defence.

In the third game vs. the Cardinals, which is Reed's first game and the first game as the Ducks, it's much the same again. The Oreo Line exists, and in the final seconds for Germaine's tying goal (from the faked Reed slapshot to make the other team hide), Reed actually lines up as the right wing in this case. On defence for this game are Moreau, Averman and Karp. Tommy Duncan is also seen on the ice briefly in this game, during the same shift as Karp and Averman - yet Tommy is in a defensive position, while Karp and Averman are definite defensemen - neither play forward at any time.

In the fourth game where the Ducks seal their playoff spot (there's no team name given here), Banks makes his debut. This splits up the Oreo Line, as he centres Jesse Hall and Germaine. On defence are Moreau and Conway. For the winning goal the Ducks pull the goalie putting Reed on as the extra attacker. On the play for this goal Jesse Hall, Averman, Mark, Moreau and Conway are out - the forwards in this case were presumably Conway - Moreau - J. Hall. Moreau switches position throughout the film while Hall is always a winger. Averman and Mark are both consistent defencemen, and while Conway played D only until this point, during the playoffs he begins playing LW, as we'll see shortly.

First game of the playoffs is against the Hornets, and there's not much shown. Banks plays C with J. Hall as his winger again - presumably with Guy Germaine as well. The only D pair shown is Moreau/Conway.

Second game of the playoffs is against the Cardinals again, and here we see Conway shift up to playing forward. He sees ice time on the LW with Banks at C and Germaine at RW - what happened to Jesse Hall, I don't know. Indeed, why Germaine got shifted to make room for Banks at C is beyond me, considering Germaine is the best face-off guy on the team. The only D shown in this game is Averman.

The championship game vs. the Hawks sees probably the most on ice action since the first game against the same team, and everyone sees ice time here bar Karp, who presumably faced a long lay-off after a puck hit him in the head. He did line up for the Ducks during the national anthem though, but he doesn't see any ice time. The lines seem a bit more fluid for this game. Conway/Banks/J. Hall becomes a line, with Germaine going to D with Averman as the top pairing (presumably). Germaine is shown at C again though, without Banks on the ice. Both Halls go back to the wings again - the Oreo Line is reunited, which I'll cover in a minute. On D, Averman, Mark, Reed, Moreau and Germaine are put out at various points. By this game it seems Conway's shift to LW is permanent.

The goals are scored by Banks, Reed, Tammy Duncan, Germaine and Conway.

- The Banks goal comes on a breakaway that's all him.

- The Reed slapshot is a point shot, him by this point now playing D instead of RW.

- The goal with both Duncans on the ice, I have no idea. One of them plays D, I'll presume it's Tommy since Tammy is the one who scores after doing spins while right next to the goal. Averman is also on the ice at this point, being the other defenceman.

- The Flying V goal is led by the Oreo Line. Moreau is on the back end with Averman

- Conway's breakaway that leads to a penalty shot is notable for having Moreau joining her boyfriend in being one of two players to play three positions. She plays LW on a line with Germaine and Conway, and feeds Conway for his breakaway.



So, the roster again with the assorted positions they play:

#00 Guy Germaine (C, RW, D)
#1 Terry Hall (RW)
#2 Tommy Duncan (D)
#4 Dave Averman (D)
#5 Tammy Duncan (F)
#9 Jesse Hall (LW)
#11 Dave Karp (D)
#18 Connie Moreau (C, D, LW)
#24 Peter Mark (D)
#33 Greg Goldberg (G)
#44 Fulton Reed (RW, D)
#96 Charlie Conway (D, LW)
#99 Adam Banks ( C )

Moreau and Germaine are the obvious utility players on the team. Reed plays two positions but he's more of a luxury than anything else with his shot. Conway makes the shift to forward once Daddy 2.0 comes along to believe in him. On the whole then we have:

3 centres (Banks, Germaine, Moreau)
3 left wingers (J. Hall, Conway, Moreau)
3 right wingers (T. Hall, Germaine, Reed)
8 defencemen ( Averman, Karp, Moreau, Mark, Reed, Tommy Duncan, Conway, Germaine)

(I listed them roughly in order of regularity/effectiveness- why Karp, Mark and Tommy Duncan play D when they're all about 4 feet tall is beyond me)

Three players, Tammy & Tommy Duncan and Reed, are essentially useless – none of them are able to do anything aside from individual displays of extraordinary skill that makes the other team look the other way while they score. The core of the team is the original Ducks plus Banks.

So, what does all this tell us? It tells us that Guy Germaine was the best player on the team. Moreau was the best all rounder. Banks was easily the most skilled player, driving the team into and through the playoffs and starting the comeback in the final. Conway is by no means the clutch guy he's thought of, and shouldn't have been made captain. Jesse Hall is essentially Jarome Iginla. Averman and Moreau is the most common D pairing, although Averman seems to get played a lot more than the other defencemen. Presumably because they're all midgets (and Mark is at fault for the Hawks 4th goal in the final, he tries skating out of his own zone with it which leads to a 3 on 0).


----------



## SoupyFIN

Deficient Mode said:


> No


----------



## Cody Webster

Tom Hansen said:


> No you’re not.



Vegans suck.


----------



## TJ Hooker

Cody Webster said:


> Vegans suck.



Why? I actually have been a vegan for like ten months. But committed to starting again last night. I’ve been eating some cheese and a bit of fish once a month or so for nearly the past year now.


----------



## TJ Hooker

Also, vegans are the best thing imaginable for the planet and its beings. 

So get f***ed, nerd kid.


----------



## TJ Hooker

Just bought a new blender. Going to get some coconut butter and make some bulletproof coffee tomorrow. 

Also, going to make some hummus this weekend. And maybe some avocado pudding. 

Delicious.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Tom Hansen said:


> Also, vegans are the best thing imaginable for the planet and its beings.
> 
> So get ****ed, nerd kid.




Oh go hump a tree, hippie.


----------



## Guerzy

wouldn't trade him straight up for Drouin


----------



## TJ Hooker

Why are these people all so f***ing weird?

Louis CK masturbating in front of women. Harvey Weinstein wanting them to watch him shower.

Such weird fetishes. And for not very much money, you could pay women to do that. Obviously it's more about the power than the actual act, though.


----------



## TJ Hooker

*
Harry-Today at 12:45 PM*

@Mike 疲れた


----------



## Deficient Mode

Pate said:


> wouldn't trade him straight up for Drouin




has waaaay more pure skill than a Gallagher


----------



## John Price

Canada is 0-7-2 against the United States in women's soccer under John Herdman.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Got my Ambition brand snowskate in the mail today.

Now I just need snow.


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Got my Ambition brand snowskate in the mail today.
> 
> Now I just need snow.



Canada is 0-7-3 against the United States in women's soccer under JohnHerdman.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Who gives a flying f*** about soccer??

It's rigged and full of divers. Kinda like the Summer Olympics.


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Who gives a flying **** about soccer??
> 
> It's rigged and full of divers. Kinda like the Summer Olympics.


----------



## John Price

@MetalheadPenguinsFan


----------



## John Price

@SoupyFIN


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## Hammettf2b

hulksmash.gif


----------



## The Shovel Penguin

Fat dogs


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


>




Oh, I never heard of those people...


----------



## PanthersPens62

I bet $10,000 in fake HF money on my beloved U, aka University of Miami, beating the evil Notre Dame Fighting Irish tomorrow night.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Pens....


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Pens....



I'm listening to CBS EVENING NEWS 11/10 on CBS Evening News with @TuneIn. #NowPlaying Listen to CBS Evening News on TuneIn


----------



## John Price




----------



## Club

Hey guys hope everyone is well.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bored


----------



## Deficient Mode




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Been playing Midnight Club LA all evening


----------



## TJ Hooker

Bill Burr talking about TJ Hooker on the MMPC. @G F O P


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Sleepy now


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I need coffee


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Playing Midnight Club LA right now


----------



## Mantis

Hammettf2b said:


> hulksmash.gif



I actually just googled this earlier today


----------



## RayP

lmao you suck so much, @Bee Sheriff


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just had a very underwhelming plate of nachos.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Fortunately I also had a delicious candy apple last night.


----------



## John Price

@Zaige


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Who dat??


----------



## John Price

@Zaige


----------



## PanthersPens62

Milestone post 10,000!!!! 

My thanks to fellow LNGE'ers & posters across the various forums for making this such a fun place to visit each day. Special mentions to:

Ms. Meow (formerly Ms. Woof) for introducing me to HF almost a decade ago. 

Solliloque of a Dogge (formerly Ser Woof) for being as big a Tiger & Serena fan as I.

GFOP/Mike/IX - You were the 1st poster I actually "noticed".....I appreciate your love of classical music/contemporary adult pop music & of course Rich Waltz! I forgive you for your hatred of the Pens. Keep dropping that knowledge!

Any and all Panthers & Pens fans across these forums

Metalhead Pens Fan for his humorous updates on what he ate, when he is bored and most importantly when he poops! 

The "Trumpies" on the Political Board for entertaining me with their interesting takes on life. Some people get wayyyyyy too upset by them...not I. (special shoutout to Guerzy for his awesome posts on inauguration morning)

KBIB - I don't care what anyone on the Baseball Board says....I love your posts and your loyalty to Kris Bryant

All the posters on the Football Board who partake in the weekly "Upset of the Week" & "Survivor" contests.

Those I did not specifically mention......my apologies & know that you are appreciated too! 

Here's to the next 10,000!


----------



## John Price

kbib is a mook


----------



## PanthersPens62

So, post 10,000 earned me a whole bunch of trophy points and I have over $60,000 in fake HF cash for winning wagers.. Yeah, I'm liking this new HF!


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Exchange


----------



## KareemTrustfund

PanthersPens62 said:


> Milestone post 10,000!!!!
> 
> My thanks to fellow LNGE'ers & posters across the various forums for making this such a fun place to visit each day. Special mentions to:
> 
> Ms. Meow (formerly Ms. Woof) for introducing me to HF almost a decade ago.
> 
> Solliloque of a Dogge (formerly Ser Woof) for being as big a Tiger & Serena fan as I.
> 
> GFOP/Mike/IX - You were the 1st poster I actually "noticed".....I appreciate your love of classical music/contemporary adult pop music & of course Rich Waltz! I forgive you for your hatred of the Pens. Keep dropping that knowledge!
> 
> Any and all Panthers & Pens fans across these forums
> 
> Metalhead Pens Fan for his humorous updates on what he ate, when he is bored and most importantly when he poops!
> 
> The "Trumpies" on the Political Board for entertaining me with their interesting takes on life. Some people get wayyyyyy too upset by them...not I. (special shoutout to Guerzy for his awesome posts on inauguration morning)
> KBIB - I don't care what anyone on the Baseball Board says....I love your posts and your loyalty to Kris Bryant
> 
> All the posters on the Football Board who partake in the weekly "Upset of the Week" & "Survivor" contests.
> 
> Those I did not specifically mention......my apologies & know that you are appreciated too!
> 
> Here's to the next 10,000!




Wowzers, grazt yah boii


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

PanthersPens62 said:


> Milestone post 10,000!!!!
> 
> My thanks to fellow LNGE'ers & posters across the various forums for making this such a fun place to visit each day. Special mentions to:
> 
> Ms. Meow (formerly Ms. Woof) for introducing me to HF almost a decade ago.
> 
> Solliloque of a Dogge (formerly Ser Woof) for being as big a Tiger & Serena fan as I.
> 
> GFOP/Mike/IX - You were the 1st poster I actually "noticed".....I appreciate your love of classical music/contemporary adult pop music & of course Rich Waltz! I forgive you for your hatred of the Pens. Keep dropping that knowledge!
> 
> Any and all Panthers & Pens fans across these forums
> 
> Metalhead Pens Fan for his humorous updates on what he ate, when he is bored and most importantly when he poops!
> 
> The "Trumpies" on the Political Board for entertaining me with their interesting takes on life. Some people get wayyyyyy too upset by them...not I. (special shoutout to Guerzy for his awesome posts on inauguration morning)
> 
> KBIB - I don't care what anyone on the Baseball Board says....I love your posts and your loyalty to Kris Bryant
> 
> All the posters on the Football Board who partake in the weekly "Upset of the Week" & "Survivor" contests.
> 
> Those I did not specifically mention......my apologies & know that you are appreciated too!
> 
> Here's to the next 10,000!




Gratz and glad I could help


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I should eat something


----------



## Deficient Mode

Kris Bryant is (a) babe


----------



## John Price

The Penguins haven't defeated Chicago since a 4-1 victory in Pittsburgh on March 30, 2014. Pittsburgh has lost seven of its past 11 games, but the prior six losses were on the road. The Penguins had won six in a row at home and took their first home loss in regulation this season.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Shut up Mike


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Shut up Mike



Pittsburgh has lost seven of its past 11 games


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Pittsburgh has lost seven of its past 11 games




The Caps have never made it past round 2 of the playoffs in the Ovie era....


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Contemplating going out for lunch


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Went out to a Chinese buffet for lunch


----------



## Ceremony

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> I should eat something





MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Contemplating going out for lunch





MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Went out to a Chinese buffet for lunch



Boring Penguin fan posts that would make Shrimper blush

Have a word


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

KareemTrustfund said:


> Wowzers, grazt yah boii




You're alive?


PanthersPens62 said:


> Milestone post 10,000!!!!
> 
> My thanks to fellow LNGE'ers & posters across the various forums for making this such a fun place to visit each day. Special mentions to:
> 
> Ms. Meow (formerly Ms. Woof) for introducing me to HF almost a decade ago.
> 
> Solliloque of a Dogge (formerly Ser Woof) for being as big a Tiger & Serena fan as I.
> 
> GFOP/Mike/IX - You were the 1st poster I actually "noticed".....I appreciate your love of classical music/contemporary adult pop music & of course Rich Waltz! I forgive you for your hatred of the Pens. Keep dropping that knowledge!
> 
> Any and all Panthers & Pens fans across these forums
> 
> Metalhead Pens Fan for his humorous updates on what he ate, when he is bored and most importantly when he poops!
> 
> The "Trumpies" on the Political Board for entertaining me with their interesting takes on life. Some people get wayyyyyy too upset by them...not I. (special shoutout to Guerzy for his awesome posts on inauguration morning)
> KBIB - I don't care what anyone on the Baseball Board says....I love your posts and your loyalty to Kris Bryant
> 
> All the posters on the Football Board who partake in the weekly "Upset of the Week" & "Survivor" contests.
> 
> Those I did not specifically mention......my apologies & know that you are appreciated too!
> 
> Here's to the next 10,000!



Gratz


----------



## PanthersPens62

Chinese buffets are awesome.


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Yeah daddio, this hunk will never die.


----------



## John Price

_[Chorus]_
_[Ill Will]_
If ya real like me (like me)
Throw ya hoods in da air so da whole wide world can see (ay)
Last of a dying breed, Last of a dying breed, Last of a dying breed
And if ya real like me (like me)
Keep that thang on ya hip that's just da way that its gotta be
Last of a dying breed, Last of a dying breed,last of a dying breed


----------



## Deficient Mode

KareemTrustfund said:


> Yeah daddio, this hunk will never die.




Hello Mr Trust Fund


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Deficient Mode said:


> Hello Mr Trust Fund





Well well well, if it isn't my arch rival turned mate Deficient Mode.

How are you doing young sir.


----------



## Deficient Mode

KareemTrustfund said:


> Well well well, if it isn't my arch rival turned mate Deficient Mode.
> 
> How are you doing young sir.




Enjoying my webbed pal's gimmick. 

How about you, Mr. Trust Fund?


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Deficient Mode said:


> Enjoying my webbed pal's gimmick.
> 
> How about you, Mr. Trust Fund?





I've been aight. There was this pesky tangle of hair near my bum which was acting as a safety net for dropping poops. So after a movement it was all gross and I had to deal with that.


----------



## KareemTrustfund

@RayP

Breaker breaker 1-9, this is rocket ship 27.


----------



## RayP

KareemTrustfund said:


> @RayP
> 
> Breaker breaker 1-9, this is rocket ship 27.




Hello there, gorgeous.


----------



## KareemTrustfund

RayP said:


> Hello there, gorgeous.




Please Ray, my father was gorgeous. Call me Sexy stud beefcake.


----------



## RayP

KareemTrustfund said:


> Please Ray, my father gorgeous. Call me Sexy stud beefcake.




Never.


----------



## RayP

What brings you around? Wife actually let you out of your cage?


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Tell Joe I said get bent you little weasel.


----------



## RayP

Joe said “Eat my ass, Kreamy.”


----------



## KareemTrustfund

RayP said:


> What brings you around? Wife actually let you out of your cage?




Shes reading a book and I said I was looking up new kitchen decor, if you must know.


----------



## RayP

KareemTrustfund said:


> Shes reading a book and I said I was looking up new kitchen decor, if you must know.




Don’t you get snippy with me.


----------



## KareemTrustfund

RayP said:


> Joe said “Eat my ass, Kreamy.”






Do you feed that guy? Or does he only eat when you drop a piece of cake on the floor?


----------



## RayP

KareemTrustfund said:


> Do you feed that guy? Or does he only eat when you drop a piece of cake on the floor?






We actually feed him more food than what the vet said. His breed is only like 8-10 lbs, and he usually weighs in at like 12.


----------



## Deficient Mode

KareemTrustfund said:


> I've been aight. There was this pesky tangle of hair near my bum which was acting as a safety net for dropping poops. So after a movement it was all gross and I had to deal with that.




That is troubling indeed! I shave there regularly to avoid such catastrophes!


----------



## KareemTrustfund

RayP said:


> We actually feed him more food than what the vet said. His breed is only like 8-10 lbs, and he usually weighs in at like 12.




I bet the neighbors have a game of ultimate frisbee when you leave the house with your flat dog.


----------



## RayP

Deficient Mode said:


> That is troubling indeed! I shave there regularly to avoid such catastrophes!


----------



## RayP

KareemTrustfund said:


> I bet the neighbors have a game of ultimate frisbee when you leave the house with your flat dog.


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Deficient Mode said:


> That is troubling indeed! I shave there regularly to avoid such catastrophes!





I just snipped it as if I were snipping the stem of a delicate flower.


----------



## KareemTrustfund

RayP said:


>




If shes pregnant, we are both raising the child without her.


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Where the Fing H is everybody again? Did you find another new server/forum to gossip?


----------



## RayP

KareemTrustfund said:


> Where the Fing H is everybody again? Did you find another new server/forum to gossip?




Yeah some discord thing, someone should have a link. I don’t.


----------



## KareemTrustfund

RayP said:


> Yeah some discord thing, someone should have a link. I don’t.




I don't need it, I'm just going to stay here. They'll all flock back to me. They always do!! AHAHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHA


----------



## Deficient Mode

KareemTrustfund said:


> I just snipped it as if I were snipping the stem of a delicate flower.




Flowers are nice


----------



## John Price

I'm what you want, I'm what you need
He got to trap, I'll set you free
Sexually, mentally, physically, emotionally
I'll be like your medicine, you'll take every dose of me


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## RayP

Strange... it said there was a new post, but when I hit take me to the latest new post, nothing showed up. 

Odd.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Ceremony said:


> Boring Penguin fan posts that would make Shrimper blush
> 
> Have a word




You're calling *me* boring?? 

Pfftt. That's rich.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

RayP said:


> Strange... it said there was a new post, but when I hit take me to the latest new post, nothing showed up.
> 
> Odd.




Just more crappy music from @G F O P


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gotta start Xmas shopping soon


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Just more crappy music from @G F O P



The Penguins haven't defeated Chicago since a 4-1 victory in Pittsburgh on March 30, 2014. Pittsburgh has lost seven of its past 11 games, but the prior six losses were on the road. The Penguins had won six in a row at home and took their first home loss in regulation this season.
Matt Murray stopped 36 shots for Pittsburgh, which has allowed eight power-play goals in the last five games.


----------



## John Price

@MetalheadPenguinsFan 
If the Penguins’ loss on Saturday felt strangely familiar, well, it probably should.
It’s a script they’ve followed far too frequently through the first 22 games of the season.
Take too many penalties. Don’t kill enough of the opposing teams’ power-play opportunities. Fail to convert your chances.


----------



## John Price

The Penguins were shorthanded five times against the Blackhawks, pushing their season total to 88. Only Nashville (92) has been worse.
“We can’t take that many penalties,” Brian Dumoulin said.
“We’re better than that,” Maatta added.
“The more penalties you take, the more stress it puts on your penalty killers,” Matt Murray said. “You take the guys who don’t kill out of the rhythm of the game as well. We have to clean that up, for sure.”


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> @MetalheadPenguinsFan
> If the Penguins’ loss on Saturday felt strangely familiar, well, it probably should.
> It’s a script they’ve followed far too frequently through the first 22 games of the season.
> Take too many penalties. Don’t kill enough of the opposing teams’ power-play opportunities. Fail to convert your chances.




It still isn't as familiar as how the postseason plays out for the Caps tho...


----------



## John Price

Letting Bonino, Daley and Fleury walk


----------



## SladeWilson23

Devils @ Wild


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Letting Bonino, Daley and Fleury walk




Cullen is the only real loss.

How did Shattenkirk work out for y'all again??


----------



## Finnish your Czech

⠀⠰⡿⠿⠛⠛⠻⠿⣷
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣀⣄⡀⠀⠀⠀⠀⢀⣀⣀⣤⣄⣀⡀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⢸⣿⣿⣷⠀⠀⠀⠀⠛⠛⣿⣿⣿⡛⠿⠷
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠘⠿⠿⠋⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⠇
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠈⠉⠁
⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣷⣄⠀⢶⣶⣷⣶⣶⣤⣀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠈⠙⠻⠗
⠀⠀⠀⣰⣿⣿⣿⠀⠀⠀⠀⢀⣀⣠⣤⣴⣶⡄
⠀⣠⣾⣿⣿⣿⣥⣶⣶⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠿⠿⠛⠃
⢰⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⡄
⢸⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⡁
⠈⢿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠁
⠀⠀⠛⢿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⡿⠟
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠉⠉⠉


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Cullen is the only real loss.
> 
> How did Shattenkirk work out for y'all again??



Claiming a 40 year old washed up vet was a loss



⠀⠰⡿⠿⠛⠛⠻⠿⣷
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣀⣄⡀⠀⠀⠀⠀⢀⣀⣀⣤⣄⣀⡀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⢸⣿⣿⣷⠀⠀⠀⠀⠛⠛⣿⣿⣿⡛⠿⠷
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠘⠿⠿⠋⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⠇
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠈⠉⠁
⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣷⣄⠀⢶⣶⣷⣶⣶⣤⣀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠈⠙⠻⠗
⠀⠀⠀⣰⣿⣿⣿⠀⠀⠀⠀⢀⣀⣠⣤⣴⣶⡄
⠀⣠⣾⣿⣿⣿⣥⣶⣶⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠿⠿⠛⠃
⢰⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⡄
⢸⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⡁
⠈⢿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠁
⠀⠀⠛⢿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⡿⠟
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠉⠉⠉


----------



## Ceremony

@Darren Peng


----------



## John Price

when @MetalheadPenguinsFan judges my "awful music" yet says OZzy ozbourne was awful



⠀⠰⡿⠿⠛⠛⠻⠿⣷
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣀⣄⡀⠀⠀⠀⠀⢀⣀⣀⣤⣄⣀⡀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⢸⣿⣿⣷⠀⠀⠀⠀⠛⠛⣿⣿⣿⡛⠿⠷
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠘⠿⠿⠋⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⠇
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠈⠉⠁
⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣷⣄⠀⢶⣶⣷⣶⣶⣤⣀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠈⠙⠻⠗
⠀⠀⠀⣰⣿⣿⣿⠀⠀⠀⠀⢀⣀⣠⣤⣴⣶⡄
⠀⣠⣾⣿⣿⣿⣥⣶⣶⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠿⠿⠛⠃
⢰⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⡄
⢸⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⡁
⠈⢿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠁
⠀⠀⠛⢿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⡿⠟
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠉⠉⠉


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> when @MetalheadPenguinsFan judges my "awful music" yet says OZzy ozbourne was awful
> 
> 
> 
> ⠀⠰⡿⠿⠛⠛⠻⠿⣷
> ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣀⣄⡀⠀⠀⠀⠀⢀⣀⣀⣤⣄⣀⡀
> ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⢸⣿⣿⣷⠀⠀⠀⠀⠛⠛⣿⣿⣿⡛⠿⠷
> ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠘⠿⠿⠋⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⠇
> ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠈⠉⠁
> ⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣷⣄⠀⢶⣶⣷⣶⣶⣤⣀
> ⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠈⠙⠻⠗
> ⠀⠀⠀⣰⣿⣿⣿⠀⠀⠀⠀⢀⣀⣠⣤⣴⣶⡄
> ⠀⣠⣾⣿⣿⣿⣥⣶⣶⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠿⠿⠛⠃
> ⢰⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⡄
> ⢸⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⡁
> ⠈⢿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠁
> ⠀⠀⠛⢿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⡿⠟
> ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠉⠉⠉






You're drunk. I have never said that. Black Sabbath with Ozzy is one of my favourite bands of all time. And even though it'll never be as good as early Sabbath, his solo stuff in the 80's was fun too.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just took a cement dump.

Hope I didn't tear my ass.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

38K now Boys


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Actually...wait...now I've hit 38K


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Here's to another 38K worth of posts....


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Getting close to 500 "likes" now


----------



## PanthersPens62

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Here's to another 38K worth of posts....



Gratzky!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Thanks friend


----------



## John Price

Save net neutrality


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Only 15 more "likes" to go


----------



## Deficient Mode

@G F O P grats on the Yankees job


----------



## Shrimper

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Cullen is the only real loss.
> How did Shattenkirk work out for y'all again??




We didn't exactly, "let them walk" either. That would imply we didn't want them. We no doubt tried to keep Bonino and Cullen, just couldn't afford it


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Shrimper said:


> We didn't exactly, "let them walk" either. That would imply we didn't want them. We no doubt tried to keep Bonino and Cullen, just couldn't afford it




Exactly.

Frankly, Bones is not worth the stupid amount of money he probably wanted/got.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Bruins @ Devils


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just need 2 more likes...


----------



## PanthersPens62

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Just need 2 more likes...



Ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## PanthersPens62

I love it when Tony Kornheiser wears his turkey costume on ESPN's PTI.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

PanthersPens62 said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!




Merci.


----------



## PanthersPens62

By the way I need 1 more "like" to reach 25 & a few more trophy points


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

PanthersPens62 said:


> By the way I need 1 more "like" to reach 25 & a few more trophy points




Done


----------



## PanthersPens62

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Done



Gracias!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Yer welcome


----------



## John Price

Pens rofl


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

What do trophy points even do?


----------



## PanthersPens62

They build up my fragile ego.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

They are just like PSN trophies, just for bragging rights and shit.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just took a dump


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Just took a dump



*Brock Boeser scores twice to lead Canucks past Penguins - Sportsnet.ca*

www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/nhl/brock-boeser-scores-twice-lead-canucks-past-penguins/10 hours ago - Brock Boeser scored twice and the Vancouver Canucks defeated the PittsburghPenguins. ... PITTSBURGH — Vancouver Cancuks rookie Brock Boeser is enjoying a fast start to his career, while embattled defenceman Derrick Pouliot is just happy to have a change of scenery. Boeser scored two ...


----------



## John Price

Mike 疲れた - Today at 9:08 AM
what
they are saying if net neutrality goes through that I will be unable to access porn sites unless I pay extra
you have to pay extra for facebook and porn
man
why

Oogie Boogie - Today at 9:09 AM
More paywalls
Mike 疲れた - Today at 9:09 AM
f*** that
when HF is premium tier :thinking: no more hf posting
Oogie Boogie - Today at 9:10 AM
Lol


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gonna go eat leftover pizza


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

Someone just handed me free pizza at Caps game last night


----------



## TJ Hooker

Happy Thanksgiving, @G F O P.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Someone just handed me free pizza at Caps game last night




Maybe they thought you were homeless??


----------



## Ceremony

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> They are just like PSN trophies, just for bragging rights and ****.


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Maybe they thought you were homeless??



Pens lol


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Pens lol




Caps in the playoffs....


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Caps in the playoffs....




When you lose to a terrible Canucks team


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

ok


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Make the next thread


----------



## John Price

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Make the next thread



There are no more thread limits


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony Diane Abbott on Question Time to get absolutely roasted


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ruh oh, a question "What is the point of Capitalism?"

Diane about to inadvertently reveal Jezza's real aims


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> When you lose to a terrible Canucks team




When you can't get out of the 2nd round.


----------



## John Price

@darko cowboys rofl


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Football is boring


----------



## darko

G F O P said:


> @darko cowboys rofl




Shut up Ix.


----------



## darko

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Football is boring




Ix is boring.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Darren Peng said:


> Ruh oh, a question "What is the point of Capitalism?"
> 
> Diane about to inadvertently reveal Jezza's real aims




The absolute boy bout to redistribute some wealth


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

G F O P said:


> There are no more thread limits



So this is the last ever thread?


----------



## Hammettf2b

The football games today were horrendous


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

darko said:


> Ix is boring.




So true.


----------



## John Price

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> So this is the last ever thread?



Yes


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We must keep it alive forever


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I'm craving soup


----------



## John Price

@darko how bout dem cowboys


----------



## John Price

I'm listening to Pittsburgh Penguins at Boston Bruins with @TuneInSports. #NowPlaying Listen to Pittsburgh Penguins at Boston Bruins on Pittsburgh Penguins on TuneIn


----------

